# How to make your donation!



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

I've closed the other thread and started a new one so that the info is easy to find.

First of all, I want to say how wonderful you all are. Yet _again_ you band together in a time of need. This truly is a community.

OK, and now for how to make the donations:

There are now two methods in place by which you can make a donation:

1) If you have a credit card, you can make a donation to Expeditious Retreat Press. They will collect credit card donations to send to the server host.

2) If you want to use PayPal, you can do so by sending a donation to Eric Noah. His PayPal address is *ericnoah@charter.net*.   Important note from Eric: "Important note -- PayPal users, if your PayPal account is funded by a credit card, my PayPal account can't accept it. So please use the Expeditious Retreat Press option if that's the case. Thank you!"

We'll keep collecting for a while in the hope that we can cover the current debt by tomorrow (that's $1600) and then any beyond that can go towards future hosting (which is $400 per month).


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've closed the other thread and started a new one so that the info is easy to find.
> 
> First of all, I want to say how wonderful you all are.  Yet _again_ you band together in a time of need.  This truly is a community.
> 
> ...




Okay, had to get that Black Text COlour out of that and to say count me in, I'll be donating tonight when I get home with a credit card ready...  I love this site to much...  

::choke::

"I love you, man"

::sniff, sniff::


----------



## Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus,

Funds have been sent to Eric's account.  FYI, maybe it's just my settings on the message boards, but most of your message starting this thread is black text on a gray background.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey man, its a wonderful life. I'm in for $50. 

My challenge is for every D20 publisher that uses this place as a sounding board to match my donation. Anyone publishing under the D20 license probably owes at least a quarter of their actual sales to this place. Lets see you give back to keep it alive.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

*Edit*: Moot point.  I wasn't fast enough on the draw.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

Important note -- PayPal users, if your PayPal account is funded by a credit card, my PayPal account can't accept it.  So please use the Expeditious Retreat Press option if that's the case.  Thank you!


----------



## Largomad (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, I used the expeditious Retreat option and it worked nicely. 

Next time  Morrus, try not to bump with such news 24 hours before the timeline  expires  , I hate to read such bad news at 2.20 am, thanks given I have trouble getting sleepy tonight.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 28, 2003)

Going to expeditious now, count me in for $50.



Joe Stoken


----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in for 30 bucks....man this is more exciting than Smoky and the Bandit!

DS


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 28, 2003)

I've sent in $20 (what I can afford) via Expeditious Retreat. I don't think you'll have any problem making the $1600 to keep the doors open, but if it is getting close to the deadline and you haven't quite gotten there... Let us know. I could probably dig a little deeper and get you another $20. I bet others would do the same.

Also... I don't know how you run things, or what your costs are in general, but do the "community supporter" accounts go towards this $400 a month charge? I guess I just figured there were more supporters than that. If becoming a supporter is the "easiest" way for me to contribute in the future, I'll just do that.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Sabathius42 said:
			
		

> I'm in for 30 bucks....man this is more exciting than Smoky and the Bandit!
> 
> DS




Trying to catch Morrus to pitch him my idea was like trying to catch the Bandit!  

Keep the donations coming guys, and thanks to everyone who's already donated!

joe b.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll try to keep a running tally of the PayPal donations here:

So far, I have had *127* dontations totalling *$5,138.25*.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, I'm in for $200.


----------



## Archade (Oct 28, 2003)

Expeditious Retreat has just received my $50.

Eric/Morrus, keep us posted on totals, please.

Blair / Archade


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

$30 and some extra "change" I had lying around in my Paypal account was just sent to you, Eric. 

I will check back in tomorrow - I have a little more I can throw at you if we're close enough by the deadline, but I don't want to hog all the glory. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

Gods I wish I wasn't a broke teenager...I just don't have any money right now at all. If I did, I'd be handing it over. This site is just too amazing...I mean, really. I've watched these two threads grow in only a few hours. This is NOT something most boards would EVER do. THIS is why I love this place.


----------



## just__al (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm going to donate either way.  That being said.  If we donate over 35 dollars through Expeditious Retreat Press, do we get communtiy supporter status and that nifty search capability?


----------



## Raevynn (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus -  I have been on the phone with PC to let him know of the situation...  I have a few thoughts on some options as well...  Hav you thought of sending an email to Peter Adkison to see if there is anything they/he might be able to do to help out?


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus:  any chance we can get the sales tax disabled?  Regardless, I'm in for $100, but I'd prefer not to subsidize the state of Texas when making a donation.

 . . . . . . . - Eric, stealth Community Supporter


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Trying to catch Morrus to pitch him my idea was like trying to catch the Bandit!
> 
> Keep the donations coming guys, and thanks to everyone who's already donated!
> 
> joe b.




And a big thanks to Joe and Eric for making it possible for this to happen.  I'm sure it will take a little time for each of you.  You all Rock

....and Joe has my donation


----------



## reutbing0 (Oct 28, 2003)

I just pitched in $20, unfortunately that's all I can afford right now. And please keep us posted on the totals. ENworld will survive !


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Pyske said:
			
		

> Morrus:  any chance we can get the sales tax disabled?  Regardless, I'm in for $100, but I'd prefer not to subsidize the state of Texas when making a donation.
> 
> . . . . . . . - Eric, stealth Community Supporter




Sorry, my bad.  All money collected will go to supporting these boards. The sales tax option is automatically tallied since I'm in texas.

I could unautocalc it, but that could get me into tax trouble with a real product sale. I hope you Texas people are willing to give an extra 8.25 % to keep this site up.

joe b.


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

Sure, no problem.  Jus as long as it's not "real" taxes, I don't care. 

(And done.  $108.25 sent your way)


----------



## Gnarlo (Oct 28, 2003)

Sent in my donation! Guess I can cut back on my elf porn budget for one month.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Pyske said:
			
		

> Sure, no problem.  Jus as long as it's not "real" taxes, I don't care.




Heh, like the attitude my friend... 

I should have thought of it before hand and warned people, but it was a quick set up and I'd totally forgot about it.

joe b.


----------



## rpgHQ (Oct 28, 2003)

Eric you should check your paypal account type then if you cant accept credit cards there may be some other hardlimits on the account, like how much incoming money you can accept, and how long you have to sit on it before you can use said incoming monies. Since Ebay bought out paypal they have made a few changes and there had already been some changes just before they bought it out on the lesser paypal accounts, setting up limits on incoming/outgoing money. Which was why I offered to use my paypal merchant account where I can accept credit card and foreign currency with no problems and theres no limits on the incoming/outgoing money, well I think I do have a limit of $10,000 on any single transaction but i doubt that would be a problem in this case.

You should also setup a paypal donation button and/or hypermarkup tag and post it on the main page and in the forums here for folks to make it easier on them to donate via paypal.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

just__al said:
			
		

> I'm going to donate either way. That being said. If we donate over 35 dollars through Expeditious Retreat Press, do we get communtiy supporter status and that nifty search capability?



Gosh, yeah!  It'll take some sorting out afterwards and may take a while to get everyone fixed, but I'll do it.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep a running tally of the PayPal donations here:
> 
> So far, I have had *8* dontations totalling *$158.20*.



Wow... when I last checked, you had 3 donations.

That was all of five minutes ago. 

At this rate (about $20/min) we'll have ENWorld saved by breakfast tomorrow! 

--The Sigil


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Oct 28, 2003)

20 bucks through ER Press.  

I hope this all works out.    I've got a story hour to finish up (what I was working on tonight) and some conversations on D20Modern I'd like to finish.

--fje


----------



## Queenie (Oct 28, 2003)

Sent $40 to Eric from me and my hubby. Wish it could have been more :-(


----------



## Shadowdancer (Oct 28, 2003)

I sent $20 via ERP. Keep us posted on how the EN-a-thon is going.

Next time we do this, maybe you could give tote bags to the donars, like the PBS stations do?


----------



## JeffB (Oct 28, 2003)

Done.


----------



## mythago (Oct 28, 2003)

Which method gets money to you quicker--Expeditious Retreat or PayPal?

As soon as the damn bank credits my paycheck, I'm sending my change in.


----------



## RSKennan (Oct 28, 2003)

AAARGH. I wish I could do something... My bank account is overdrawn. 

It seems like this is going to happen, though. As soon as I can I'll get that community supporter account.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

20 Via XRP


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 28, 2003)

ERRRGGG!! I wish i had known sooner, it's hard to do things on the spur of the moment with no credit card. 

I hope it all works out and thanks to everyone that has been able to donate. You guys are really helping everyone here with your generousity.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I've been meaning to get a Community Supporter account, so I just chipped in for $40 through the cc method. Sorry I can't give more.

I hope we get there tonight! What are we up to now??


----------



## blindrage (Oct 28, 2003)

Send in my $20!  Long live EnWorld!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 28, 2003)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> I sent $20 via ERP. Keep us posted on how the EN-a-thon is going.
> 
> Next time we do this, maybe you could give tote bags to the donars, like the PBS stations do?



 Only if mine has the Piratecat avatar on it.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

mythago said:
			
		

> Which method gets money to you quicker--Expeditious Retreat or PayPal?
> 
> As soon as the damn bank credits my paycheck, I'm sending my change in.




Whichever is easier for you to do.

joe b.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

*Let's make a miracle...*

I feel like I'm one of the extras in "It's a Wonderful Life..."



> MARY: Come on in here now. Now, you stand right over here, by the tree. Right there, and don't move, don't move. I hear 'em now, George, it's a miracle! It's a miracle!
> 
> She runs toward front door and flings it open. Ad lib SOUNDS of an excited crowd can be heard. Uncle Billy, face flushed, covered with snow, and carrying a clothes basket filled with money, bursts in. He is followed by Ernie, and about twenty more townspeople.
> 
> ...




Let's make a miracle, folks.  

--The Sigil


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm there. Relax, it will work.


----------



## MojoGM (Oct 28, 2003)

Sent $20 via ERP.  Wish it could have been more, but that's all I have access to at the moment.

However, WHEN (not if) we get past this bump, I'm going to make sure I donate on a regular basis to help keep this place going.  I read the boards every single day while at work, and the a mere $20 in a time of trouble does not come close to amount of fun I get from this place.

$400 a month...we can do it.

Any update on how much has been collected so far?


----------



## Olorin (Oct 28, 2003)

$20 sent to Mr. Noah. Thank you for starting the site and thank Morrus for keeping it going!


----------



## reutbing0 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok a conservative estimate of the amount collected so far, not counting "sales tax" and not including people who didn't specify an amount in their post.


$50  (Baraendur)
$50  (BigFreekinGoblinoid)
$30  (Sabathius42)
$20  (Aristotle)
$200 (Michael_Morris)
$50  (Archade)
$30  (The Sigil)
$100 (Pyske)
$20  (reutbing0)
$20  (HeapThaumaturgist)
$40  (Queenie122)
$20  (Shadowdancer)
$20  (ArthurQ)
$40  (Dimwhit)
$20  (blindrage)
$20  (MojoGM)
$20  (Olorin)	
-----------------
$ 750


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2003)

...and remember...


----------



## Videssian (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Morrus!  Thanks for running a great site!

I've made a $20 donation to ExpR Press.. I'd donate more, but I'm unemployed right now..


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 28, 2003)

Count me in for $100 via Expeditious Retreat Press. Can I apply that towards some ad space impressions, later?   

   I share the sentiment of those who have discussed the spirit of community EN World holds. It's nice to be a part of this "family". 

   Oh, and can we discuss this monthly fee... $400/month?!? Ouch.  Over at CI Host, I can get 5,000MB, Unlimited xfer, 1 FTP, Unlimited mySQL DBs, and 1 SSH for $20/month. For another $10/month I could get 12 FTP, 12 SSH, a Miva Merchant Shopping Cart, and 1 Majordomo Listserv.


----------



## Olive (Oct 28, 2003)

$40 from me! It woud eb cool to get a community supporter thingy out of it I guess, but we can sort all of that out later.

It's funny, I was looking through an ld email in box the other day and sw a recipt from pay pal from last time I donated money to ENWorld...

I hope everyone donates enough, cos I'd really miss this place.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 28, 2003)

100$ sent through ERP.

Eagerly awaiting the ability to search the forums


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> ...and remember...





Mark.......


you should warn people man.... some things are dangerously funny.


Keep the bells ringing folks!


joe b.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

I put some in (how much is between me and Morris). Could we get an update soon so we know how much more is needed?


----------



## just__al (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Gosh, yeah! It'll take some sorting out afterwards and may take a while to get everyone fixed, but I'll do it.



I donated 40 dollars at expeditious retreat.  Gotta get my gaming fix.

Everybody keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Kugar (Oct 28, 2003)

Add another c note to the cause, and while I was at it I picked up that hard copy of MMS:WE I've been eyeing up.  Thanks ERP for helping out!

Kugar


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 28, 2003)

Donated $20 via ERP.  I'll be donating more (for my very own title!) as soon as my paycheck comes through on Thursday.  I'd pay $50 a year for this site, no ifs, ands, or buts.  This is the best online community EVER, and there's no way we're letting it go.


----------



## Olive (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd miss this place if it was gone, even if it was just on hiatus.

so ERP has now got $40 of mine... no minis handbook for Nick next week!


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 28, 2003)

Donation made through ERP - honored to help out 

"Buffalo Gals Won't You Come Out Tonight..." - as sung by Jimmy Stewart as George Bailey in "It's A Wonderful Life"

"LET'S GET POTTER!" - Dana Carvey as Jimmy Stewart as George Bailey in the Saturday Night Live sketch "The Lost Footage: It's A Wonderful Life"


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> Oh, and can we discuss this monthly fee... $400/month?!? Ouch.  Over at CI Host, I can get 5,000MB, Unlimited xfer, 1 FTP, Unlimited mySQL DBs, and 1 SSH for $20/month. For another $10/month I could get 12 FTP, 12 SSH, a Miva Merchant Shopping Cart, and 1 Majordomo Listserv.




I would guess that the 'Unlimited xfer' isn't really that. I could be wrong, but check the fine print. It's probably 15GB or something. But with the crazy traffic this site gets, I would guess it requires a dedicated server to handle the bandwidth, email activity (for forum subscriptions), etc. An account like that starts out at $100/month and climbs quickly. $400/month sounds about right to me, though it's possible better could be found. But probably not much better.

Geez, since the post a few back that had the estimate at $750 so far, I think $300 more has been pledged.

This is better than PBS!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Kugar said:
			
		

> Add another c note to the cause, and while I was at it I picked up that hard copy of MMS:WE I've been eyeing up.  Thanks ERP for helping out!
> 
> Kugar




Thank you, sir. I wondered who'd did that. I'm just glad to be able to help. This place is really unlike any other gaming site I've ever been to and it needs to stay alive.

Hell, it *deserves* it.

joe b.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

$10 for me (and from my point of view, thats a suprisingly large amount. If I didn't already have all my meals payed for I would starve...). Just consider this a down payment for my 'free' news hound supporter account. I wish I could give more, but alas, I just bought Skull and Bones yesterday. Good luck Morrus, I hope you know how much we, the users, rely on this site. And, if you DIDN'T know how much we care, i think the massive number of donations is proof enough. 


Any update on new totals? At this rate, I'm worried expedious retreat's page won't be able to handle the traffic...


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

And one more thing. We probably don't want to stop at $1600. Let's get $3000 so Morrus can guarantee he has a few more months to figure out something long term.


----------



## Adso (Oct 28, 2003)

I just contributed $50 via Expeditious Retreat Press. I just want to wish a warm thank you to everyone who makes this site possible. If it weren't for the great help the RPGA has received from EN World community members some people may have gone without their D&D games at Gen Con and other show. Hats off to Morris, the moderators, and the fine community here at EN World!


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

*In One Hour*

Morrus started this thread at 6:21 pm.  It is now 7:21 pm (it'll be a bit later by the time I finish this post, but you get the idea).



			
				reutbing0 said:
			
		

> Ok a conservative estimate of the amount collected so far, not counting "sales tax" and not including people who didn't specify an amount in their post.
> ----------------
> $ 750



Add to that:

$20   (Videssian)
$100 (Aeolius)
$40   (Olive)
$100  (Nyarlathotep)
$40   (Just___al)
$100 (Kugar)
$20   (TwoSix)
$10   (MacBeth)
===============
$1180

That's in _exactly one hour_ - and an "off-peak" hour to boot (most of the world is asleep right now)!  We love ya, Morrus!

And don't stop the donations... as was mentioned before, let's get plenty of money into the kitty so we have lots of time to fix this. 

Amazing, really.  You should've had a wee bit more faith in us, Russ... though I don't blame you... $1600 is a lot of money, but it's amazing that we're about 3/4 of the way there in an _hour._ Big props to all the EnWorlders who are pitching in! 

--The Sigil


----------



## mythago (Oct 28, 2003)

Don't forget those of us who are going to donate very soon, when our paychecks come in, when we can get to the bank, or when the Gypsies finally agree to buy our firstborn


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

For everyone wondering I'll have the tentative amount up soon. Depending on if any cards are declined or whatever, gimme a bit of time and I'll post what I have so far.


joe b.


----------



## Graf (Oct 28, 2003)

Exp got 50 for me. Do we have a running tally? (I saw around 700 a page or so back).


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

Got confirmation of my $10 sent to Eric Noah.  Sorry it couldnt be more that is all thats in my paypal account at the moment.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

Put in $10 through Exp. Retreat's site.  I can't afford more right now as I won't have any discretionary funding for almost 2 weeks. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

Sigil:  that's not counting Paypal, either, right?  As of this post, that would be another $393.20.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 28, 2003)

Just gave $50 thru ERP.  This place is worth every penny.  It's the best site of its' kind.  I've made many friends thru these boards.  I hope we can raise a whole lot more then just $1600.

Morrus anytime you need help just let us know, I only know of one time before and I gave then too.  You've given a lot to us, I feel that I can at least help with the cost of this site from time to time.

Thanks for all you've done.  I appreciate it.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

Pyske said:
			
		

> Sigil:  that's not counting Paypal, either, right?  As of this post, that would be another $393.20.



No, that IS counting Paypal... that's the "conservative" estimate based upon who has said, "I am donating X" regardless of whether it was sent Paypal or to Expeditious Retreat.  It does not count anyone who said, "I made A donation" (without specifying an amount) or those who did not post on this thread that they had made a donation.  So what you see, the $1180, is a "floor" - the minimum we have - and we probably have more.

--The Sigil


----------



## Demogorgon (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Thank you, sir. I wondered who'd did that. I'm just glad to be able to help. This place is really unlike any other gaming site I've ever been to and it needs to stay alive.
> 
> Hell, it *deserves* it.
> 
> joe b.




We too will buy one of your books Mr. Browning. Your help in keeping this demonic friendly site up and running is MOST appreciated! 

Yes, we have VERY special plans for all of you here...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

If everybody has put in what they said we are probably working on future months now. Lets at least get a few months pre-paid.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Oct 28, 2003)

Any chance of getting a $35 option on the Exp site?  

My poor-ass law student self can't afford $50, but I've been meaning to get a Community Supporter account forever, so I figure I might as well be able to do it all at once.  

Cheers,

Femerus


----------



## sawbones (Oct 28, 2003)

another 40 bucks via Expeditious retreat from me.

Grant Kinsley


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting a $35 option on the Exp site?
> 
> My poor-ass law student self can't afford $50, but I've been meaning to get a Community Supporter account forever, so I figure I might as well be able to do it all at once.
> 
> ...




Give me ten minutes and there will be a $35 option. I'll post back here when it's up and ready to go.

joe b.


----------



## reutbing0 (Oct 28, 2003)

EDIT: See Sigil's explanation above..(I should type faster )



			
				Pyske said:
			
		

> Sigil:  that's not counting Paypal, either, right?  As of this post, that would be another $393.20.



Well as there are some people who didn't specify whether they donated to Expeditious Retreat or Eric, I would be hesitant to add _that_ amount..but yes it would be higher than $1180. (and that is not counting the donations after that)


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting a $35 option on the Exp site?
> 
> My poor-ass law student self can't afford $50, but I've been meaning to get a Community Supporter account forever, so I figure I might as well be able to do it all at once.
> 
> ...




Try buying 1 each of several smaller ones. I'm sure they can be counted as one for CS purposes.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting a $35 option on the Exp site?
> 
> My poor-ass law student self can't afford $50, but I've been meaning to get a Community Supporter account forever, so I figure I might as well be able to do it all at once.
> 
> ...




Russ says "heck yeah" to the idea of anyone who donates tonight or tomorrow, no matter how small or large, gets a community supporter account.  So don't let it stop you from donating $20 or $10 or whatever!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Actually, that took less time than I thought.

The $35 dollar option is up and ready to be put to use!


joe b.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

Yet again....I have to say this is amazing to watch happen. Its almost impossible to believe how many people are donating...but then again, this is probably THE best community I've ever seen online. After only a few days lurking here way back when, I already felt like a regular.
My hat's off to everyone here. I'd be helping if I had the money...but instead I'll offer my greatest thanks for such a wonderful community. *grins* And to think...we had posts worrying about ENWorld getting insults not too long ago.


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess I'll just be patientand see what Joe has to say when he gets a chance to tally the results.  I believe Eric's total (continuing to be updated on page 1) includes everyone, not just those who announced their donations.

Patient. Must. be. patient.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## JeffB (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Russ says "heck yeah" to the idea of anyone who donates tonight or tomorrow, no matter how small or large, gets a community supporter account.  So don't let it stop you from donating $20 or $10 or whatever!




COOL!


----------



## 2d6 (Oct 28, 2003)

I just sent $15 by paypal. I'll see what I can scrounge from under the furnature cushions, and hit my gaming group up, they benefit from ENworld even if it is indirect...


----------



## Urbanmech (Oct 28, 2003)

Add another $50 donated to ERP.  For all the use I've had out of this site in all of its incarnations it is SO worth it.  Way to go everyone!


----------



## Harlock (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Russ, not for nuthin' or nuthin' as those New Jersey folks are so fond of saying, but dang man, speak up sooner so we can fix it sooner! Made a donation through XP and man, thanks JG and Suzi for being so quick to help save my favorite and most used site.  Long live EN World!


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Oct 28, 2003)

$37.89 for me... thanks a lot, Texas sales tax.  

Hello more ENworld, goodbye Midnight campaign setting.  *sigh*

It's worth it.

-Femerus


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 28, 2003)

Here you go George, $20!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

This is amaizing. My subscription to this thread is going wild. I have Netscape set to check my email every 5 minutes. usually, even at peak times, that means maybe 5-10 messages an hour. After a weekend away, I have 15 or so messages.



Over the last hour or so, i have routinely got 5 messages EVERY FIVE MINUTES from this thread alone. This community is the best.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Oct 28, 2003)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> $37.89 for me... thanks a lot, Texas sales tax.
> 
> Hello more ENworld, goodbye Midnight campaign setting. *sigh*
> 
> ...



Don't worry, the 2nd printing just hit the warehouse, they won't run out.


----------



## Lola (Oct 28, 2003)

And I just threw $20 in the ER Press pot. 

How are we doing so far?


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 28, 2003)

I just gave $35 to ERP.

Thanks for doing this, Joe.

And THANKS to all at EN World for adding value to my role-playing life.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

{jokingly}
Shouldn't this be moved to Meta?
*ducks*

--The Sigil


----------



## Olive (Oct 28, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Hey Russ, not for nuthin' or nuthin' as those New Jersey folks are so fond of saying, but dang man, speak up sooner so we can fix it sooner! Made a donation through XP and man, thanks JG and Suzi for being so quick to help save my favorite and most used site.  Long live EN World!




I'd echo this as well... I would have donated a while back if I'd realised the site was in trouble.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 28, 2003)

Add another $50 via ERP. If I'd checked the boards before I ordered that pizza, there'd have been another $20.  <burp>

Oh, and what the hell, I'll get a copy of the Magical Medieval Society, too.   ERP should get something for helping out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> {jokingly}
> Shouldn't this be moved to Meta?
> *ducks*
> 
> --The Sigil



 ...hehehe. That's disturbingly funny.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> And I just threw $20 in the ER Press pot.
> 
> How are we doing so far?




I'm glad you asked! I've been dying to tell, but there just didn't seem to be much interest...





So far, barring declined cards and transaction fees, we've gathered...






wait for it.













wait for it...




ok..












$2624.26!  just at our site....




I'm so happy. I'm like a clam at high tide. You people are simply the best.


joe b.

ps. if you haven't given, don't let this great news stop you!


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

This is amazing!

OK, I have an idea that I think would work. The keep Morrus from sweating this all the time, I think we should have an annual ENWorld Drive, just like PBS (without all the talking). Certain threshholds would get you something different. Something like this:

$20 - Gets you a Community Supporter account (I know, cheaper than normal)
$40 - Also gets you a pdf EN Publishing product (or choice of one -- other companies could donate products, too)
$100 - Also gets you a print corebook or something

Anyway, you get the idea.

I'll bet we could get a year's worth of hosting fees each time. Or close to it, anyway.

Just a thought. It's great to see everyone support this. And Morrus, I'll echo everyone else and say, next time, a little more notice!


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> I'm glad you asked! I've been dying to tell, but there just didn't seem to be much interest...
> $2624.26!  just at our site....
> 
> I'm so happy. I'm like a clam at high tide. You people are simply the best.
> ...



*blows noisemaker and throws confetti*

YAY!!!

Keep those donations rolling in! 

I am quite pleased and happy and generally in good spirits -- everyone here at ENWorld, you are AWESOME!!!  My faith in humanity is buoyed at this news! 

*does happy dance*

--The Sigil


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 28, 2003)

15 dollars sent to Eric via PayPay and a 10 dollar donation pact thingy bought via credit card... seems screwy, but had to do it like that via funding reasons (Bank acount is getting really low, and dont wanna put much on my credit card...)... Depending on what the situation is like in the morning, if there is an update, I can splurge a little more on the credit card.

Man, wish I had known about this yesterday... I JUST bought 40 bucks worth of Darwin's World and other PDFs from RPGNow I coulda spent on it instead. 

*edit*

Ok, I don't feel quite so bad now. WOW! That's amazing!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> $2624.26!  just at our site....




In the name of all things sacred that's TOO COOL!! WOW!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> This is amazing!
> 
> OK, I have an idea that I think would work. The keep Morrus from sweating this all the time, I think we should have an annual ENWorld Drive, just like PBS (without all the talking). Certain threshholds would get you something different. Something like this:
> 
> ...




Good idea, but instead of a ENPublishing product, I've been eyeing an ENWorld shirt.... (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Lola (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> I'm glad you asked! I've been dying to tell, but there just didn't seem to be much interest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOORAY!!!

Attractive members of the opposite gender with loose morals and sweet pastries for all!


----------



## clark411 (Oct 28, 2003)

$50 more in the ERP pot... been meaning to help out for awhile.  Good time to do it!


----------



## MojoGM (Oct 28, 2003)

*Mark down ANOTHER $20*

Another $20 donated via ERP, this time from Djeta.

As her computer is not turned on (and is, at the moment blocked by a table that we can't seem to find a place for in our small apartment), she had me put a $20 donation on her credit card.

Add it to the total...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

The force was with us.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

This is absolutely incredible!  I'm speechless!

Not only is the debt covered, but it looks like we're going to be OK for a while ahead.  Let's keep 'em coming, though, and make sure we have as much of a buffer as possible!


----------



## coyote6 (Oct 28, 2003)

Gah. systemsecure.com keeps hanging while loading the checkout page. Quick, someone go beat their server with a stick -- I'm sure hong won't notice.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2003)

We should really celebrate this day in future years by running a fundraiser drive.

- October 27th -

Hey, It's National Hero's day in the Phillipines.. Who'da thought


Today in History

1931
Act No. 3827 is approved by the Philippine Legislature, declaring the last Sunday of August of every year as an official holiday known as the National Heroes' Day.

1888
Marcelo H. del Pilar leaves for Spain to evade persecution by the friars.

1886
The Statue of Liberty, a gift from the people of France, is dedicated in New York Harbor by President Cleveland

1636
Harvard College is founded in Massachusetts.


----------



## jester47 (Oct 28, 2003)

10.00 through ERP. 

The Mimir has spoken!

Aaron.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, I'm on my way to drop $35 on ENWorld via XRP (and browse, a little), but this just needs saying:

Morrus:

Put the donation method in your Announcement thread, fer dog's sake. Between soccer practice, and this, yer liable ta give me a heart attack.

Sincerely,
dpdx.


----------



## Burne (Oct 28, 2003)

$10

I should pay that weekly for the privilage of reading the Story Hour forum.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, new posts appear in this thread faster then I can hit the refresh button.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Oct 28, 2003)

Seven kinds of cool.

Now I can get back to grading papers.

Nothing more fun than grading freshman papers.

Ooooweeee, can't wait to grade them freshman papers ...

*looks around, looks down, kicks a little stone*

Yessir ...

--fje


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> $2624.26!  just at our site....



In a little over an hour, no less! Criminy, that's just nuts - nuts in a heartwarming kinda way, mind you. Heck, I guess I'll unlimber my check card this Friday (once my paycheck gets deposited, y'know) and climb on board the bandwagon. Great job, everybody!


----------



## RuminDange (Oct 28, 2003)

*Donation*

As with many, been meaning to do the community supporter, just never seem to get around to it, even though I spend hours daily scanning the site off and on.  
So count me in for $50 on XRP.

RuminDange


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is absolutely incredible!  I'm speechless!
> 
> Not only is the debt covered, but it looks like we're going to be OK for a while ahead.  Let's keep 'em coming, though, and make sure we have as much of a buffer as possible!




This is why I wasn't worried Morrus.  The people here really are some of the best people I've ever met. They walk the walk as well as talk the talk.

I don't think you really know how much this site is like another home to us, man.


joe b.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is absolutely incredible!  I'm speechless!





			
				Morrus' Post Count said:
			
		

> Posts: 4,903



The only thing that would be more incredible would be making Crothian speechless... er... at a loss for words to type. 

--The Sigil

Told you we loved ya, Morrus!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

Hmm...sooo, Morrus. Think there'll be an ENWorld to visit tommorrow?


----------



## Justinian (Oct 28, 2003)

$200 via ERP.

This site is worth it. The Story Hour forums alone have whiled away many a long hour, not to mention the always helpful people in the Rules forums.

Thanks for all the work you put into the site, Morrus!


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> This is why I wasn't worried Morrus.  The people here really are some of the best people I've ever met. They walk the walk as well as talk the talk.
> 
> I don't think you really know how much this site is like another home to us, man.
> 
> ...



I'm just glad my EMPLOYER doesn't know how much this site is like another home to me. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hmm...sooo, Morrus. Think there'll be an ENWorld to visit tommorrow?



I think the odds are in our favour.


----------



## Lola (Oct 28, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I'm just glad my EMPLOYER doesn't know how much this site is like another home to me.
> 
> --The Sigil




Darn you Sigil!

 Cherry coke doesn't come out of keyboards well.... at least the monitor wipes off...


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I'm just glad my EMPLOYER doesn't know how much this site is like another home to me.
> 
> --The Sigil



I'm glad my CS teacher doesn't realize how much ENWorld is like a second home.


----------



## ConnorSB (Oct 28, 2003)

Just donated my... oh wait... poor teenage student. With no paypal or credit card.

 But I still want to help. This place takes up more of my time that homework!

Uhh.... I can mail dollar bills to you.... or maybe precious jewels...

... Or if someone in the San Francisco Bay Area with a credit card donates in my name, I can totally mail it to them!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 28, 2003)

$10 here and just sorry I can't do more.


----------



## jester47 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, as irony would have it last saturday was St. Crispins day.  
If we do this annually, I think it would be good to start the drive on St. Crispin's day. 

To rally the troops, I figured I would post this nice speech for those who are thinking of putting thier hats into the ring...


This day is called the feast of Crispian:
He that outlives this day, and comes safe home,
Will stand a tip-toe when the day is named,
And rouse him at the name of Crispian.
He that shall live this day, and see old age,
Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,
And say 'To-morrow is Saint Crispian:'
Then will he strip his sleeve and show his scars.
And say 'These wounds I had on Crispin's day.'
Old men forget: yet all shall be forgot,
But he'll remember with advantages
What feats he did that day: then shall our names.
Familiar in his mouth as household words
Harry the king, Bedford and Exeter,
Warwick and Talbot, Salisbury and Gloucester,
Be in their flowing cups freshly remember'd.
This story shall the good man teach his son;
And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remember'd;
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition:
And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.

--Henry V in Shakespere's Henry V.

Aaron.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I think the odds are in our favour.



 That's definatly good to know, since I'm going to go pass out in bed now. This is definatly the most incredible thing I've ever seen done before. Thanks everyone for keeping my second home alive. 

...and to think, this all happened in about an hour and a half...


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep a running tally of the PayPal donations here:
> 
> So far, I have had *25* dontations totalling *$1027.89*.
> 
> (Yes, there was a VERY SUDDEN big jump there folks )




HELL YAH!....

We're up to 3150.91 (with 83 donations) so with the Pay Pal part as well that's..


$4178.80!


Awesome. Simply Awesome. Much better that a Strongbad cartoon, and those rock!

joe b.


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice job people. 
But lets plan for the long term and see how we can help Morrus sustain this site Long Term...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 28, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I'm just glad my EMPLOYER doesn't know how much this site is like another home to me.
> 
> --The Sigil



Here! Here! I will drink to that!!


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 28, 2003)

I think (hope) I can speak for all of us, Morrus, when I say we REALLY appreciate this site and your efforts.

Thank you, Morrus, and thank you to all who've donated.  


.
.
.


You've allowed me to be crabby and snide--on the only messageboard I visit--for yet a few more months...!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 28, 2003)

I just thought I'd mention that in less than two hours, this site has generated more money than some D20 products are these days.

Very impressive. And its good to know that this will go towards securing the future of the site for some time to come.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> HELL YAH!....
> 
> We're up to 3150.91 (with 83 donations) so with the Pay Pal part as well that's..
> 
> ...




You can make that $4228.80 now. 

And Morrus, in the nicest way possible - you ARE a doofus! With this community you (a) shouldn't have been worried and (b) should have mentioned this problem ages ago.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

By my math it looks like were set for all the debt, plus half a year of hosting. And its only been 2 hours...

EDIT this is based on the earlier 4 thousand prediction, not the 4.2 thousand some. Jeez, stop the donations so I can do some math. Or, on second thought, don't...


----------



## Lola (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> HELL YAH!....
> 
> We're up to 3150.91 (with 83 donations) so with the Pay Pal part as well that's..
> 
> ...




  Not counting paypal, that's an average $38 a donation... wow...

Seriously, I suddenly want a bottle of booze and a box of kleenex. My faith in humanity has been restored. I will now proceed to dance on top of my computer desk chair.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 28, 2003)

As soon as I get back from Programming class, count in $10 from me. Sorry I can't afford more.


----------



## rpgHQ (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Awesome. Simply Awesome. Much better that a Strongbad cartoon, and those rock!joe b.





Strongbad rocks AND rolls and kicks arse! Hehe!! Long live Strongbad!!


----------



## Pierce (Oct 28, 2003)

My God, in the time it took me to read this thread, the totals went from ~$500 to $4200.  It really is amazing.  Congrats, Morrus!  Hell, congrats _us_!

Oh, and I donated   - and I will be signing up for a full-fledged membership after this all dies down a bit.


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 28, 2003)

Justinian said:
			
		

> $200 via ERP.
> 
> This site is worth it. The Story Hour forums alone have whiled away many a long hour, not to mention the always helpful people in the Rules forums.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you put into the site, Morrus!




Great googly moogly.

*bows down in worship*

I only wish I COULD donate that... even if I had 200 dollars, I couldn't in any level of sanity donate it all.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2003)

This'll be the first time I ever try to send money. Try to count me in for $20. That's all the college student guy can throw.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 28, 2003)

I am pretty impress, in only two or three hours, there have been more than 3 thousand dollar being send for ENWorld... I can only say   , I would never thought that... and I would feel cheap not to help myself, so here a little 10 dollars, not very much compare to other, but I will have help, and even if it is only two or three month I'm posting here, I think the time I've pass on this board worth at least that. I hope it will be enough to have ENworld back online as soon as possible (or even to have it not shutting down.)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in for $50 through XRP.

Wow, a lot happened since I last checked EN World about 10 hours ago ... crisis posted and apparently solved!

I was overdue putting in for my community supporter account anyway, so thanks to Morrus for the little push to donate!  Any chance that could get rolled over to a CS credit at some point? (No real need, though -- just glad I could help out!)


----------



## Psion (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, fear of losing the treasure trove that is the Rat Bastardy Brainstorming forums I figured was worth at least as much to me as a small d20 book.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, I chickened out and donated only $10. My cash < My belief in EnWorld.


----------



## MojoGM (Oct 28, 2003)

Congrats everyone!  It seems we've averted the crisis.  And now that we are aware of what is needed to keep this site going, I don't think we will have this problem again.

Keep the donations coming...the more we build up, the longer we can go before having another pledge drive.

And from now on I intend to give on a regular basis.  I spend my days at work (customer service) on this site between calls, and it helps me get through the day with my sanity intact.

Once again, congratulations!


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Great googly moogly.
> 
> *bows down in worship*
> 
> I only wish I COULD donate that... even if I had 200 dollars, I couldn't in any level of sanity donate it all.



 There's an old parable about that (but I won't take up your screen space by quoting).  Seriously, for some of the people here, their $10 donation means more than my $100 donation.  It's the thought that counts, and all that.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## thalmin (Oct 28, 2003)

Just saw this when I got home from work. Sorry I'm late to the party, but I just sent my contribution through Expeditious Retreat.
Who's going on the beer run?


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I'm in for $50 through XRP.
> 
> Wow, a lot happened since I last checked EN World about 10 hours ago ... crisis posted and apparently solved!
> 
> I was overdue putting in for my community supporter account anyway, so thanks to Morrus for the little push to donate!  Any chance that could get rolled over to a CS credit at some point? (No real need, though -- just glad I could help out!)




Yep! Everyone that donated today and tomorrow will get a CS account regardless of the amount donated.

It may take a bit as we'll have some record keeping to do and with the whole real name= board name issue, but those will be resolved eventually.

joe b.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

For all those folks that donated. Morrus has stated in the Chatroom that Everyone who donated will get community supporter status.

He's in the java room now if you wanna come say hi and stuff.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Yep! Everyone that donated today and tomorrow will get a CS account regardless of the amount donated.
> 
> It may take a bit as we'll have some record keeping to do and with the whole real name= board name issue, but those will be resolved eventually.
> 
> joe b.




COOL! Thanks!  

I responded to the confirmation email from XRP with my real name, email address, and EN World alias ... so eventually it will get worked out.

You guys -- EN World members all -- are great!


----------



## Ogre Mage (Oct 28, 2003)

*Donation*

I am a college student, so I don't have much.  But I have put $10 so this great site can stay up!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Pyske said:
			
		

> There's an old parable about that (but I won't take up your screen space by quoting).  Seriously, for some of the people here, their $10 donation means more than my $100 donation.  It's the thought that counts, and all that.
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




I know that there's been times in my life when $10 ment the difference between eating or not eating.

Everyone gives what they can and every one's donation helps keep this amazing place up and running.

joe b.


----------



## Lola (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Yep! Everyone that donated today and tomorrow will get a CS account regardless of the amount donated.
> 
> It may take a bit as we'll have some record keeping to do and with the whole real name= board name issue, but those will be resolved eventually.
> 
> joe b.





Well, if ya can't get em by appealing to their better natures, bribe 'em, I always say...

_always since 2 minutes ago..._


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus, 
Please understand how much we all enjoy the site.  I've done my Community Supporter through RPGNow.  It won't get to you right away, but it will get there eventually.  I'll also toss a bit into the hat through EXP.  I consider every dollar worthwhile.  I spend a lot of time here and I enjoy it.  It makes me sad to realize that you have probably been agonizing over how to get the bills paid for far too long.  This is our hobby and it should be yours too.  Hopefully, the amount that is being drummed up will help take some of that stress off so you can enjoy it a bit more.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 28, 2003)

Damn people I am honored to be among those of you on this community site.  To think that people from different walks of life and even from different countires can all band together on even something as small as this is just freaking awesome.  I just do not have the words to express what I am feeling right now.  First the community banded together when we heard Morrus would not be able to attend Gencon, even though he hosted a huge gathering which we call the Ennies (damn that WoTC for not helping out and they had better next time).  Then on top of that Piratecat who was helping MegHal arrange to gather the money to send Morrus to GenCon finds out he might not be able to attend due to financial concerns.  Again the community bands together to help a freind in need.  Now when the community itself is in dire straights again the community bands together to go above and beyond the ralm of possibilities to help out.

I just got to say again that I am honored to be welcomed into this community.  Everyone here does each other proud and I will be more than happy to contribute as well.  Will have to wait till Friday when I get my severance check though.

You people are awesome!!!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 28, 2003)

Add $20 from me through Expeditious Retreat. One of those new Jacksons with the cool security features.


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

I just want to echo similar sentiments on your contributions.  Whatever you are able to give is enough.


----------



## spacecrime.com (Oct 28, 2003)

Donation sent. It's a small payment for many hours of entertainment and assistance in my own work.

best wishes,

Chris Aylott


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

For those of you who posted through XRP i'll make a new post where we can get a list of the donators and their name and order number so Joe and Morrus can get you your community supporter accounts.

I dont know how the donators that used Eric will be worked out tho.


----------



## Shalewind (Oct 28, 2003)

A more noble call to arms I have not heard in sometime! Sorry for the late arrival. Brothers and Sisters of RolePlaying Unite! My donation is inbound!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> For those of you who posted through XRP i'll make a new post where we can get a list of the donators and their name and order number so Joe and Morrus can get you your community supporter accounts.
> 
> I dont know how the donators that used Eric will be worked out tho.




On my end i have records of everyone who donated already, it's just a matter of collating the data and matching real names to board names. That's shouldn't take too long.

On Eric's side, that would be his decision. He may already have a record as well.

joe b.


still smiling like an idiot.....


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

OK 

 $1,600 (Past Due)
 $4,800 ($400x12 months) 
--------
 $6,400 (Ths years goal)
-$4,200 (Donated so far)
--------
 $2,200 (Still needed)

Not much farther, we can do it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2003)

I just had a thought.  Is It's a Wonderful Life that well-known in England?  Will Russ get the reference?  If not, I'll contribute my $20 by buying him a copy of the movie for next GenCon.  And I know how much stodgy British gentlemen go in for sappy holiday cheer.


----------



## Blastin (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been a happy lurker here for the past several years....
  I figure that the $50 bucks I just sent through ERP is a VERY small price to pay to keep this site going.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Oct 28, 2003)

$10 from me on XRP. 
I too am an unemployed student with a wife who is also an unemployed student, but today was/is our second wedding anniversery, so I want to share the happiness with everyone!!! With out this site, i'd be just siting at my computer playing CIV call to power. Not nearly as fun!
Thanks Morris, for keeping this site going!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

7 pages in under 2 hours. Is this a new record?


----------



## Wombat (Oct 28, 2003)

Good going, gang

Community support is important

Heck, if I can give to NPR, this is a snap!  

Let's get a big, hearty "UT!!" for the supporters!


----------



## Skade (Oct 28, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> 7 pages in under 2 hours. Is this a new record?



 I think the Hive still has that beat, easily 

20 bucks from me Russ.  Glad to help.


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

Heh, my wife commented that this is much more like the end of UHF.

For those that are not Weird Al fans, they do a last minute fundraiser to save their UHF station...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> On my end i have records of everyone who donated already, it's just a matter of collating the data and matching real names to board names. That's shouldn't take too long.
> 
> On Eric's side, that would be his decision. He may already have a record as well.
> 
> ...




Yea i'm just trying to help you match real names to board names...easiest if they just tell us.

the thread is here.. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1192791#post1192791


----------



## fenzer (Oct 28, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Not counting paypal, that's an average $38 a donation... wow...
> 
> Seriously, I suddenly want a bottle of booze and a box of kleenex. My faith in humanity has been restored. I will now proceed to dance on top of my computer desk chair.




Lola, you, John and the gang are the reasons I started here.  Oh, I've come back for the daily news and updates but the story hours keep me here.

By the way, put me down for $25.  That is a small price to pay to ensure Jo saves the world from zombie children and if I can get Lola dancing on here computer chair for the same price, it's a done deal.  There was no way on this green planet I was going to loose my story hours.  Nope, no way. 

All silliness aside, this is pretty darn amazing.  Reading throught this thread has been a real treat.  It demonstrates the true spirit of this community.  I am proud to be a member.


----------



## JoeCrow (Oct 28, 2003)

'Nother $35 via ExpPress. And a virtual noogie for Morrus. Dude, you're our bro. You've gotta let us _know_ about this stuff, man. We've _always_ got your back.


----------



## ashockney (Oct 28, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> $1,600 (Past Due)
> $4,800 ($400x12 months)
> ...




Agreed.  I think paying for this year is a given, once everyone gets a chance to read, respond, and donate.

I'm in through XRP for a c-note, and picked up Medieval Society to support ... oh who'm I kidding, I've wanted that book for months!  Monte gives it a 10!?!  I can't wait.

Nonetheless, my thanks go out to JGBrowning for setting that up.  Very excellent.  

Great job to everyone.  As has been proven on numerous occasions, this really is a great community.

Morrus, I still owe you, so just send me the bill for the rest...
* Tens of thousands of hours logged (How much at work?  Too much!)
* Hundreds of postings
* Countless campaign ideas
* 2 ENWorld Gatherings in Ohio
* Piratecat's Story Hour

Are you kidding?  Translate it into "$5 per 2 hour movie" kind of investments, and this bill would be out of control.  I'm hoping I fit into one of your "unlimited use" plans.  I think it's called, "The Crothian Plan".


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Oct 28, 2003)

Things here are tight but I sent $20 to Eric about an hour ago. 

I love this site.

- Ed


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been meaning to become a supporter for a while, this was just the push I needed. I can only afford $35 this year, next year should be better.



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> On my end i have records of everyone who donated already, it's just a matter of collating the data and matching real names to board names. That's shouldn't take too long.



Joe, if you need help figuring out which donor equates to my screen name, let me know.

-Dave


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *jgbrowning*
> On my end i have records of everyone who donated already, it's just a matter of collating the data and matching real names to board names. That's shouldn't take too long.




jgbrowning, out of curiosity, how are you going to match the real names with the screen names?


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I dug deep and gave you my last 10 dollars until I get paid.  It's damned well worth it, though.  Morrus, you have both my, and my wife's best wishes.  Good Luck, Sir!  (although at this point, I suspect that luck is no longer necessary).  

Way to go, team!


----------



## coyote6 (Oct 28, 2003)

After an hour, I got tired of secure.systemsecure.com hanging up on step 2, so I sent my donation through PayPal to Eric.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 28, 2003)

Hmm...

When I first saw the notice on the front page, I went and got a $35 CS account at RPGNow, before Morrus told us that wouldn't help. So I've also given $20 through XRP.

So do I get _two_ custom titles?  

Kidding. Seriously, I'm glad to be a part of this. I don't know what the D20 community would be like without ENWorld, but it would be vastly the poorer for it.


----------



## ashockney (Oct 28, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> $1,600 (Past Due)
> $4,800 ($400x12 months)
> ...




Agreed.  I think paying for this year is a given, once everyone gets a chance to read, respond, and donate.

I'm in through XRP for a c-note, and picked up Medieval Society to support ... oh who'm I kidding, I've wanted that book for months!  Monte gives it a 10!?!  I can't wait.

Nonetheless, my thanks go out to JGBrowning for setting that up.  Very excellent.  

Great job to everyone.  As has been proven on numerous occasions, this really is a great community.

Morrus, I still owe you, so just send me the bill for the rest...
* Tens of thousands of hours logged (How much at work?  Too much!)
* Hundreds of postings
* Countless campaign ideas
* 2 ENWorld Gatherings in Ohio
* Piratecat's Story Hour

Are you kidding?  Translate it into "$5 per 2 hour movie" kind of investments, and this bill would be out of control.  I'm hoping I fit into one of your "unlimited use" plans.  I think it's called, "The Crothian Plan".


----------



## JoeCrow (Oct 28, 2003)

'Nother $35 via ExpPress. And a virtual noogie for Morrus. Dude, you're our bro. You've gotta let us _know_ about this stuff, man. We've _always_ got your back.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 28, 2003)

Darn, 

This came in just as I made a very large RPGstuff order.

I made a modest donation, will put in more in a bit

Good Luck Morrus


----------



## enrious (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, donated my $10.

Since it seems likely that there will be an excess (after you take in to account paying the 12 months + 4 in arrears to cover a year of ENW, any chance you'll turn on the full features of the board for all users?

After all, it seems to me that we as a community supported the site, maybe granting those benefits to the community?



(Yes, I know I will recieve that for donating tonight, but having been struck by the community's support as a whole, I couldn't help but feeling appreciative of everyone, whether they could contribute financially or not.)


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

Curse those double posts!!!


----------



## pogre (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for your efforts Joe B.

My donation is in.

David Keith Pogue = pogre


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Oct 28, 2003)

Boy did I ever come in on this one late! That's what I get for doing my homework...  Regardless, $35 sent via XRP.

I love this place...

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Navior (Oct 28, 2003)

I just donated $35.

I've been almost exclusively a lurker on these boards, but I've been around since Eric Noah's News Page. I had to show my support!

Michael.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 28, 2003)

It's times like this I wish I had a job, count me in for $50 and don't tell my wife.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> jgbrowning, out of curiosity, how are you going to match the real names with the screen names?




Check out the thread that ArthurQ started called "If you donated via expeditious retreat press.." or some such... 

There will of course be some problems, but we'll work 'em out.

joe b.


----------



## Henry (Oct 28, 2003)

Y'know, I logged on tonight, prepared to look at ENWorld's last night for a while...

...Profanities fail me at the moment. 

I was just ranting to my group this Saturday about how awesome this community is (after some great help from John Semlak)... 

...and in the space of 24 hours, that awesomeness is reaffirmed in ing spades.

I can't donate until Friday, but _*good God, Allah, Jesus, and Zeus,*_ you people are awesome.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 28, 2003)

When my check gets direct deposited on friday I'll be tossing in at least $50.  I'll do the month's math and try for $100.  Keep the XRP site open so I can plunk some into the piggy bank.

This is really great.  I read over on the ENworld Fantasy Basketball site that there was a problem over here and by the time I got to the middle of this thread it was solved.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 28, 2003)

God bless us, every one.  Seriously, though- only twice in my life have I seen a community be like this, and this is a _message board._  I think that says something.

Suffice to say whatever I give works out, on an hourly basis, to pennies.  Thanks a lot to Morrus for having us, and for everyone else for making it worth being here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> 7 pages in under 2 hours. Is this a new record?



Not nearly. I can list about 20 non-hivemind threads that have gone faster...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 28, 2003)

Cyberstreet is going to be in for a surprise tommorow. I'm glad they had faith in Morris to let things slide so long.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Not nearly. I can list about 20 non-hivemind threads that have gone faster...




But how many have...


in 3 1/2 hours


generated


$7336.37


for


EN World?








_EDIT - I hope Nutkin doesn't mind if I do this the once... -Henry_ 


simply, amazing.

joe b.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, quite amazing. I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm ashamed at how little faith I had.  You guys frickin' rule.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> But how many have...
> 
> 
> in 3 1/2 hours
> ...




Are you serious??? Is that including Eric's paypal? Holy #@& that's incredible! That's more than a year's worth.

Maybe it's time to upgrade the server a bit...


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 28, 2003)

I've got a few things I'd like to say to Morrus & the gang (so please indulge me!   ).

Morrus, you are not alone in this. EN World should have proven itself to you as a community when we all pitched in to get you, then PC, to GenCon. I was happy to help then with my donation, as a show of support given how much I use this site. I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say I spend more time on your site at work than I do working.    Don't tell my boss!   

At the same time I made that donation I ordered my Community Supporter account. It was something I should have done years ago, as I've been visiting your site since 3.0 was released.

I *almost* missed out helping you guys to get to GenCon because I don't spend a lot of time in the General forum. I *almost* missed helping out tonite because of the same thing! In the future if someone's organizing a fundraising thread can the moderators *PLEASE* put a sticky at the top of each forum leading us to the thread? I can't help but think there are others out there like me who would love to help but just didn't find out about it.

In the future, please let us know well ahead of time so we can help you out. That's what family & friends are for (even if a lot of us seem like bickering siblings most of the time! )

Anyway, with that off my chest, please accept $35 through XRP.

Thanks.

PS. I just removed a great number of exclamation points from my post. Thought you would appreciate that probably as much as the donation.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm ashamed at how little faith I had.  You guys frickin' rule.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

Another double post


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 28, 2003)

*Some thoughts for the future.*

Some thoughts for the future.


1. I agree this should be a yearly event, or every six months.  A donation drive, with specific goals in mind, set on a specific date known well in advance, would make this run smoother and be easier to handle.

2. The donation drive could be backed by d20 Products donated by various third party publishers who frequent this board.  I know there are tons of people who would be willing to donate a spare product or two here and there for a good cause, and goals can be set to get such products.  For example "Donate $50 and get a free copy of Four Color To Fantasy" (hypothetical example only), or "choose from one of the following products", and have larger "gifts" linked to larger donations.  People could offer services in exchange for donations to EnWorld as well.  I know I would be willing to offer some free legal work to small press d20 publishers who donate X amount to EnWorld, and I'm sure other professionals would be willing to offer their services as well.

3. Incorporate as a non-profit organization in the US.  This one involves more work, and some costs, but in the end I think it would be worth it.  That way, contributions could be tax free to US taxpayers, and could be totally above board.  In addition, I've done non-profit filings before, and I'd be happy to donate some time to helping you do this, if you are interested.

4. Get Paypal and your own credit card e-commerce account up and running.  I know Morrus hates paypal, and I am sure there are good reasons for this.  But, it's just too useful a method of collecting payments to totally dismiss it without looking in to it one more time.

5. Have a running chat session going for the "telethon", with goals per hour, specific "gifts" for first people to donate X amount in that hour, guest speakers popping in to encourage people to donate, etc... The chat could be on the message board itself, instead of a running chat screen, or both.

6. If possible, set the monetary goals higher than just costs to run the board for a year (or six months, or whatever the time frame between donation drives).  A small salary is appropriate for the person who heads this whole board, and if at all possible it would be nice to send some cash to the good folks who help run it as well (like moderators, reviewers, reporters, etc...), not to mention the desire to sponsor special events.  I know that seems far fetched, in a time of crises like this one, but I really think that a well-run donation campaign could generate a lot more money for this board than even this amazing turnout would indicate.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

Triple post...

I guess the boards are a bit busy right now, eh?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 28, 2003)

ack!  double post


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, I'm in for $20 through ERP.  This is THE best RPG community on the net, bar none, and I'd hate to see it go.  Looks like ENWorld is going to be sitting pretty for quite some time to come now.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 28, 2003)

And I manged to finally order MMS. Note to Joe, you better have plenty of stock.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 28, 2003)

Well my $10 just went through as promised earlier.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> And I manged to finally order MMS. Note to Joe, you better have plenty of stock.




It's in stock.... 

joe b.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> It's in stock....
> 
> joe b.




Wait a sec, Joe...I thought you were giving away copies of MMS with a donation?!?!


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

Fantastic!

I want to offer about a hundred thanks to Chris Aylott and the Space Crime Continuum; five hundred thanks to Luke Jones, and fifteen hundred thanks to Talien and the folks at RetroMUD.  Plus hundreds of thanks to everyone who dug deep and gave what they could -- folks, it all adds up and we really appreciate it.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I'm just glad my EMPLOYER doesn't know how much this site is like another home to me.



On second thought, I guess it's just the reverse of telecommuting.... instead of logging on to work from home, I log onto home from work.

On the other other hand, it's not like telecommuting in that I can't log in nude... well, I guess I *could*, but... I wouldn't be employed very long. 

MEG Hal, on the other hand, regularly logs in without pants (I'm told).

--The Sigil


----------



## Paladin (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, I've been too busy the past couple of days to check the site - what a surprise! Paladinwife & I donated what we could, I encourage everyone just to do the same.

*Viva la EN World!!!*


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 28, 2003)

Good show by all, and very worthwhile. As I said, Morrus, relax! Because of the service you provide, you have friends. And we appreciate it. 
PS-Thanks Cyberstreet too, for hanging with ENWorld as long as they did- we owe them one too...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 28, 2003)

Seven and a half grand in only a few hours?

Daaaaaaaaaang!

Good job guys.  And props to EXP.

-BG

Incidentally, count me in as another guy in favor of a "pledge week" every 4 or 6 months.  Maybe work it like NPR does only perhaps X ammount of money gets you a freebie download or 10,000 ad impressions or something.


----------



## gfunk (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Morrus how about you pay for the host first and then take the rest and go on a little holiday with the Missus?  You've earned it!!!

Great job and thanks for maintaining this site!!  I've sent what I could to Eric's address.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> PS-Thanks Cyberstreet too, for hanging with ENWorld as long as they did- we owe them one too...



Seconded.

If Cyberstreet wasn't so nice, I'd be tempted to say, "shut THIS down!"  In fact, I kind of wish they WERE mean so I could say it.  Oh well. 

Ok, I'm off to bed... can't wait to see what's going on in the morning. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Pyske (Oct 28, 2003)

Any chance Joe is still around to give us one last update before bedtime?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, you've got $20 from me and orchid_blossom.

We be poor. ^_^


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

Every time I look at this thread, I'm amazed yet again.  I have absolutely no doubt that EN World is the best online community on the internet.  Frankly, I've never seen anything like this response, and I'm completely taken aback.

I'm off to bed now, since it's 5am.  I'm glad to say that I am going to bed unworried - a big change from just a few short hours ago.  

Just so you know what's going on, we've easily covered the debt, we *may* spend some of it upgrading the actual server, and we've covered hosting fees for the immediate future.  Also covered are ENnies shipping fees (which have been outstanding since before Gen Con) and the cost of making the awards themselves.  Simply put, we've gotten EN World (and me, thank god!) out of debt!

In the morning, the folks at Expeditious Retreat Press will be making a payment to Cyberstreet.  We'll pay them about $2000 for now - the debt plus a couple of months' hosting, which gives us breathing space to work out exactly what we're going to to longterm.

So, thank you from the bottom of my heart!  You don't know how much of a relief it is to go, in a few short hours, from "How will I ever pay this off?" to "Let's see how many months in advance we can pay!". 

G'night all!  I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## MacMathan (Oct 28, 2003)

I new this place could do it. I go away for a few hours and look what happens

My donation has been sent via PayPal.

Thanks to all of the other supporters.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 28, 2003)

EN World has given so much to me and so many others...I'm proud to say that I donated $50 through Expeditious Retreat Press to help out the community. I can't imagine this place not being here.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Pyske said:
			
		

> Any chance Joe is still around to give us one last update before bedtime?




Total for both us and Eric is...

$7859.37

*sweet dreams* 

joe b.


----------



## ledded (Oct 28, 2003)

*my 2 bits*

I just wanted to say, I heard of this dilemma only recently and have pitched in my 2 bits via Erich Noah's Paypal address.  I've only been on these boards for a short time, but they have become my favorite, and the community here is unparalleled.  I sincerely hope that nothing happens to this site, because I would be sorely pressed to find enough work to make up for the lack of Story Hour reading/posting I would be doing during the day ;^)

Thanks to all for making myself, and others in my gaming group, welcome here.

And check out the Medallions Story Hour if you haven't ;^)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 28, 2003)

I had no idea how much debt you were carrying around because of this site. With the time we all log in here and the service this site provides, it is well worth the small fee we have each pitched in. Don't take on the burden yourself. It isn't worth burning yourself out over.


----------



## kenjib (Oct 28, 2003)

No Morrus, thank you!  Sleep well tonight (I imagine you should).


----------



## Terraism (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm glad to have been around this site for as long as I have, so I threw in a $100, as well.  Yay for the community, and I *really* wish we could have a picture of Cyberstreet's (well, whoever reads the payment) reaction when they get this in the morning.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2003)

This must be the best ever 'treat' Russ has gotten around Halloween.  It's so fast, it's almost scary.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh crap, I just realized . . . someone ought to edit the stickied announcement at the top of the forums.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Just found this in a thread I started over in Meta about the whole server issue: 


			
				GlockWork said:
			
		

> I am one of the admins at CyberStreet. It seems that management has seen fit to give the fund raising effort a few days before taking any action. Good luck guys!



I can't vouch for its validity, but it seems on the up and up.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 28, 2003)

edit: OOOPS. too slow


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 28, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Heh, my wife commented that this is much more like the end of UHF.
> 
> For those that are not Weird Al fans, they do a last minute fundraiser to save their UHF station...



GREAT Movie. 



			
				UHF Script said:
			
		

> George is standing near the front steps with his arm around Teri. Philo approaches.
> 
> GEORGE: Philo... Hey, you really went beyond the call of duty on this one, pal. Thanks.
> 
> PHILO: Glad to have been of service, George.  Well, it appears my work on this planet is complete. I must now return to my home on the planet Zarkon.




Good memories. 

--The Sigil


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Oct 28, 2003)

Is anyone else just reading through these posts with a big smile on their face? The people on this site define "community". 

I love it!

I'm proud to be a part of ENworld.

- Ed

On the other hand, I was thinking that if ENworld went down for a few days, I could catch up on some deadlines.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh man, my alcohol fund is not going to be happy with me.  But you know what, ENWorld has been and continues to be a wonderful place for me to idle away my time here at college.

$20 sent to expeditious retreat.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> edit: OOOPS. too slow





WOW!!

I was worried and went through this thread.  I am AMAZED at what this community has accomplished.

When I can, I will get a community supporter account.  Thanks everyone.  I tis good to see how EN World bands together in a crisis -- whether it is a matter of health, a death in our extended family, or an emergency such as this.  I am impressed.

Maybe we can have something like a pledge drive every few months. People can donate what they can.  Maybe throw in some good paper products or downloads for those who donate during a pledge drive.  Morrus, sleep easy.  It looks like this online community has your back.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 28, 2003)

impatient fingers = double post... a  non-consecutive one at that...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

Do not forget people. Anyone who Donated via Expedious Retreat Press should post their Full Name, Board Name, and Order number at the following thread.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67555


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 28, 2003)

Reading back over this entire thread...this is one of the most inspiring things I've seen in I don't know how long. I imagine that right now I'm just one of many listening to Queen's "Friends Will Be Friends" for that proper background music. 

Kami, I love this place.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 28, 2003)

$35 through Expedious Retreat Press.

I've been meaning to become a community supporter for years. Despite the low post count, I've been lurking about this place since it was Eric's 3rd Edition News. I consider it simply the best way for me to spend my time on the net. I was shocked to hear about the financial woes, and just wanted to do my little part to help. I'd hate to see this place go.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, this community has made this a truly awesome day. Thanks, guys. And now, to sleep.... (probably)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed at how little faith I had.  You guys frickin' rule.




Keep the Faith!

And I'm going to contribute to this as soon as I can. I have money coming from a little project I was involved in and I've decided that I want some of it to go to Morrus for EN World's upkeep.

This website is my home on the Internet. Ever since Eric first started D&D 3E News to the change over to EN World. Its members are like my family.

You two should be proud of what you have accomplished. EN World is truly an unique place full of wonder and adventure. Life would be bleak without it.

Three Cheers for EN World!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

No doubt!  I am overflowing with happy goodness to see how many other people have put in to help out the community.  My day started looking bleak when I read the announcement this afternoon.  It is feeling much better now.


----------



## paulewaug (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo!
$35 @ ERP, 
I should have become a community supporter a while ago...
it's about time I did!   

Thanks to all the people that already were supporting our little community, as well as the new people too!
And thanks to Morrus and the Admins for all their great work!
"And to all a Good Night!"


----------



## haiiro (Oct 28, 2003)

*Wow*

I arrive home from work to this announcement, and then spend a bit of time finding out that nearly $8,000 has already been raised -- a pretty intense back-to-back experience. Wow.

It might be moot at this point, but I still want to do what I can. $10 is all I can afford at the moment, but it's all yours.


----------



## Kershek (Oct 28, 2003)

I have given my donation via PayPal to Eric (and I mentioned my board name in the receipt).  Thank you Morrus for hosting the site.  It's well worth it!


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 28, 2003)

I think my donation was moot by that time, but I want to thank ERP, jbrowning, etc for allowing us to donate thru them via credit card.  My paypal account doesn't work )) so this was the only way I could quickly donate.

This is really a great site


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I'm off to bed, see you guys in the morning....


Morrus, I'll be up and here around 9:30 central US time so we can work things out.

Everyone else... you've made this a wonderful experience and please keep giving. We all use this place for a lot of different reasons and a bit of cash for it's support will go a long way.

and...

our total right now (us and Eric) stands at..

$8,709.37

Well done!

joe b.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Who rocks? We rock.

So what nation wins the "Save ENWorld Telethon"?


----------



## Seravin (Oct 28, 2003)

Work late just one night and I miss all the excitement.   
XRP has another donation.  
Thanks for giving us a chance to help out.  
Also, put my vote in for a bi-annual pledge drive of some sort.  

For those who came before me - thank you very much for keeping this place alive.


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to bed, see you guys in the morning....
> 
> 
> Morrus, I'll be up and here around 9:30 central US time so we can work things out.
> ...




Majorly cool. 
Joe, do u get charged a fee by the credit card company? Make sure u deduct it!


----------



## Largomad (Oct 28, 2003)

Well...
$8,709.37

Whoah, I love to wake up and find good news like that.

Thanks everybody for helping EN world to be alive


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Oct 28, 2003)

When my contract is approved by the Board of Supervisors (yeah, I'm an item on the County board meeting agenda!!!!  ), I'll chip in some money.  I live off of credit cards in the meantime.

Hopefully, it won't take two months like it did last time.  I can't survive two months!!!  Luckily, at least this time, I have a temp job on the side to tide me over a bit...


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 28, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Some thoughts for the future.
> 
> 
> 1. I agree this should be a yearly event, or every six months.  A donation drive, with specific goals in mind, set on a specific date known well in advance, would make this run smoother and be easier to handle.
> ...



At the risk of appearing to simper, I think these are actually quite good ideas.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 28, 2003)

I think that we basically raised 2 years of service. Wicked cool.

I hope that everyone keeps it up and Morrus can upgrade anything, fix, buy or whatever he needs to do to keep this place headache free for a year or so.

Then he can take the time and find a job without worrying that his website cost his as much as his rent.


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 28, 2003)

A wonderful 6 hours here. This site is a hobby for some, a pasttime, a source of information, and a source of income. And folks, this is what the 'Internet' is all about. 
Kudos to all.


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Fantastic!
> 
> I want to offer about a hundred thanks to Chris Aylott and the Space Crime Continuum; five hundred thanks to Luke Jones, and fifteen hundred thanks to Talien and the folks at RetroMUD.  Plus hundreds of thanks to everyone who dug deep and gave what they could -- folks, it all adds up and we really appreciate it.



Yer welcome.

Now, I'm also out of a job and I was wondering if you could help me out with a little problem.......


----------



## Selvarin (Oct 28, 2003)

Amazing. Bloody amazing. The apathetic cynic in me has been bowled over upon hearing of this and then seeing how well people chipped in. If I were God's right-hand man I'd vote to give all the donors an honorary halo (in your choice of neon blue, pink, purple, or pale golden). 

And I'll 'ditto' Mistwell's suggestions. I keep living close to the bone (kinda like this month) but with two fund drives a year I (and others) should manage to pitch in some $$ without much fuss. I'll just consider it 'voluntary membership dues' since this has been a grand service to gamers and publishers alike. Beats a PBS pledge drive any day. 

Sogni d'oro, Morrus.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm with bullet points 1 (yearly), 2, and 3 of Mistwell's ideas, and abstain on bullet point 5. I spit on Paypal, have chatted maybe once, and think bullet point 6 creates a hierarchy (paid vs. unpaid denizens of this board) and a layer of complexity we don't need. 

I like ENWorld just like it is, and hope my donation will first go to retiring debt, paying for at least the next year of future bandwidth, feeding the admin something other than Top Ramen or Oxo bullion, and server upgrades. After that, I don't care if Morrus feels compelled to attend MallorCon or Game Day Marseille on the community's dime, as long as that stuff is taken care of first.

Oh, and to prove I'm not a total grump, I'm extremely in favor of bullet points 1 and 2, as long as 1 is yearly (c'mon, people don't even pay taxes twice a year), and 2 includes Bad Axe products.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 28, 2003)

I get money on the first myself, or the workday before if the first is on the weekend or a holiday. I write to ask if it would be possible to sign up for a supporter account with a monthly payment. I can make it $10.00 a month.

I have another idea as well, but that requires some work on my part, so you'll have to wait for it.


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

OK, I have posted enough here.  I'll stop for a while, I promise.  

Again, I just want to point out how great everyone is that has been able to contribute.  For those that wanted to contribute, but couldn't (for whatever reason), don't sweat it.  Jump in later when you can.  Keep participating in everything.  I like to read your thoughts, it is what helps make this a community. 

OK, I am off to bed.  I'm tired and I think I'm starting to babble.  Just babbling on and on...


----------



## Pariah (Oct 28, 2003)

This is one of the best threads I've read on the message board, ever 

You have $20.00 from me, and I wish I could send more!

I agree with the posters that said that you should always sticky things like this across all the message boards, as I tend to hang out . . er lurk, in the Rules and Story Hour boards, rarely saying anything, but this was something I had to speak out on. 

The spirit of community here is unique, and I hope it continues for a long, long time!


----------



## Harlock (Oct 28, 2003)

That's pretty spiffy.  over $8700 US.  That should get EN World out of arrears and give Morrus a good year to find a decent job.  And, I think A yearly pledge drive isn't too bad of an idea.  I don't post here all that often but I read the news page every weekday and log on most weekends at least once to catch up on new happenings.  

Just a reminder, for those of you that use the official EN World chat channel, it is funded separately so if you've anything left to spare or wish to keep it alive when you've replinished your fundage somewhat, drop by http://chat.psionics.net and donate via PayPal.  Bynw always appreciates donations and he is consistently upgrading the server and software to make chatting easy and fun.  I saw a lot of you folks there last night. =)  

Finally, way to go, EN Worlders.  Crunch time came and you guys did more than come through.  I don't even know how to describe what you've done so far so please allow me to understate it by simply saying you guys rock.  I look forward to many great years to come.


----------



## Hawklord (Oct 28, 2003)

Now those of us on this side of the pond (who don't stay up all night like Morrus) know about this... add another 20 bucks to the total.


----------



## krazykid (Oct 28, 2003)

*A day of Firsts*

Today is the day I stop lurking and make my first post.

It seems only fitting Enworld is the first time I have also found a board worth donating to - $10 coming your way Guys via ERP.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 28, 2003)

Yup, shame I only got to read this while I'm at work... have to check if the Expeditious Retreat thingy will work with my girlfriends creditcard (since I'm still creditcardless )... 

En-world truly is something unique...


----------



## Shadowdancer (Oct 28, 2003)

Too bad we can't retire the national debt this quickly and easily. 

What we've accomplished makes me proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## masque (Oct 28, 2003)

Decided to give my birthday money to you, since having this site around for a good long time is the perfect birthday present!  Hope I'm in time...

Sappy enough?  True though. I can do without video games for a couple months (I should be studying anyway).

$200 via XRP. And a hardcopy of the book. ^.^ Mine!


----------



## Skade (Oct 28, 2003)

masque said:
			
		

> Decided to give my birthday money to you, since having this site around for a good long time is the perfect birthday present!  Hope I'm in time...
> 
> Sappy enough?  True though. I can do without video games for a couple months (I should be studying anyway).
> 
> $200 via XRP. And a hardcopy of the book. ^.^ Mine!



 That is really very generous of you.  I am most impressed.    I only wish I could have afforded the same.  

Of course, you say you'll be studying but really you'll be here reading


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

Man, my internet has been down all evening,so I am showing up late...and it looks like it isn't really needed; but damn if I am going to miss out on this.

Put me down for 30 bucks.


----------



## Golem2176 (Oct 28, 2003)

I cannot say how happy I am to find that my favorite website is going to make it. This place gives me the true feeling of 'community', eveyone helps everyone. I'm even going to start pulling my own weight here, and believe me I "weigh" plenty.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Oct 28, 2003)

I didn't sleep very well, and it seems I now know why... 
If I had made another "night shift", I'd seen this earlier, but seeing my meager paypal account (what do you expect - it's 10 days after withdraw, so to say) I can't help that much anyway 

Donated all the money that was left on my paypal account though (just under $20). Anything more would have to wait 5-7 days 

Edit: Expeditious Retreat _rocks_! Now go get their books. You know they are cool (_both_ the books and the people  ).


----------



## Brisk-sg (Oct 28, 2003)

I just got home from my weekend game, log on to read my favorite website only to hear about this. The dispare that filled my heart was quickly filled with pride and warmth by the community stepping forward to handle the cost of our mutual community.

Here is another $50 to help with the costs. 

- Josh


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 28, 2003)

*I can't believe I can't!*

No, not about raising the money...  That I can believe!

I can't believe that ENWorld discriminates against us Low-Techs, with no PayPal and credit cards!  What?  No one remembers checks and money orders, anymore?  C'mon!  They were still used in the last millenium!  In the last century, even!    

I've wanted to be a supporter,for some time now.  Can't ERP (or somebody) cash checks for ENWorld?  I can't believe that this is such a great hurdle that it couldn't be overcome... especially by a crew that can raise eight thou in a few minutes...

Something else to be added to the "To-do" list.  Support the Low-Techs!


----------



## OnCider (Oct 28, 2003)

Just logged on from the UK and (after struggling with US taxes & shipping fees) I think I've donated $35 via ERP.

Keep up the good work guys...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

erm, you could have chosen the 0.00 shipping option, espcially since they arent actually shipping anything. :-D


----------



## Berandor (Oct 28, 2003)

Damn for being in Germany and missing the action... don't think I will let it stop me!

As soon as I get home, I'll donate my part, small as it may be.

No, I only have to explain to my boss why I'm crying at work.

You guys are great!

Berandor


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Oct 28, 2003)

It has been absolutely amazing to watch the donations roll in as I sat here at work over night.  For my part, this will be te best $20 I have ever spent on a free web site.  Thanks to everyone that keeps this valued resource out there!


----------



## Zappo (Oct 28, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Damn for being in Germany and missing the action... don't think I will let it stop me!



That's what I feel too, I mean, one just wakes up, and finds a 12-page thread which wasn't there the evening before, and...

  Awww, 20$ on the way.


----------



## Tanager (Oct 28, 2003)

Take a day off from reading the boards and look what happens...


----------



## humble minion (Oct 28, 2003)

And at the risk of being incredibly unoriginal: another $20 on the way...


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 28, 2003)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> No, not about raising the money...  That I can believe!
> 
> I can't believe that ENWorld discriminates against us Low-Techs, with no PayPal and credit cards!  What?  No one remembers checks and money orders, anymore?  C'mon!  They were still used in the last millenium!  In the last century, even!
> 
> ...




 send me a check and i will pay it for you with my card


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 28, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Oh, and to prove I'm not a total grump, I'm extremely in favor of bullet points 1 and 2, as long as 1 is yearly (c'mon, people don't even pay taxes twice a year), and 2 includes Bad Axe products.




I gave what Bad Axe could easily spare at the moment without even looking at the finances.

Next time we do this, I'd love to have it as a "charity auction" of sorts and would be happy to donate product. Though, it seems we've raised enough to keep ENworld humming for a while!

In the meantime, err... everybody buy Bad Axe stuff!


Wulf


----------



## Binagran (Oct 28, 2003)

Look what happens when I have a day off and come back to work to check my favourite sites (mostly because my modem connection at home sucks) and I find this going on.

Just donated my $50 though XRP.

Even though it's repeating what everyone else has said.  Everyone here rocks.  Even those (like me) who don't post much but enjoy reading everything here.

Cheers


----------



## drakhe (Oct 28, 2003)

*simply, basicaly, ...  W O W !*

It's been written before but we can't say it enough:

This is one cool site, but it's the community built arround this thing called ENWORLD that realy deserves top marks!

Now we see what a group of people with a shared passion will do to support that same passion.

Huge thanks to Morrus (and all others behind the screens) for building the house
Huge thanks to all the other inhabitants for making it a great house to stay in

And count my $20 through XRP in with the rest.
(though it kinda feels like a drop on a hot plate, ah, even a drop turned into vapor will drive the engine for a fraction of a second)

You lot are the best!

Guido 'Drakhe' Heye


----------



## Belen (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus,

Found out about the difficulties first thing this morning and I have already sent a $20.00 donation your way via ERP!  Glad to see that the boards will stay around and I am happy to be a part of such a great community.

Dave


----------



## jalea (Oct 28, 2003)

Just sent $20 from me and reana through ERP.
Thanx for providing a place for great poeple to hang out and share ideas.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 28, 2003)

What's amazed me about this whole thing is how many have "de-lurked" in order to help this site.

Great stuff!


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

Mornin' folks!  I've updated the PayPal total on the first page (currently $3,144.65  for those who are interested).  I'll pop in later today with more info!


----------



## Silverglass (Oct 28, 2003)

Got to this late but EN World is certainly worthy of all the support I can give.

$35 donated via XRP.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Mornin' folks!  I've updated the PayPal total on the first page (currently $3,144.65  for those who are interested).  I'll pop in later today with more info!




And a couple of addresses to send checks and money orders, Eric!  Even if somebody has to go rent a couple of PO Boxes!


----------



## Celtavian (Oct 28, 2003)

*re*

I'm in for $35.00 thru EXR Press. This is my favorite RPG community. 

I'm hoping Morrus can get this squared away for good. 

Thanks for maintaining such a fine site.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, I get to work this morning, read the front page, and it looks like the world is falling apart. Then I come here, and it looks like the world has been saved! Man, I love this place! Everyone here is like a bunch of superheros, banding together to pull things through once again! Thanks to everyone!

I've sent my $50 through XRP. Put it to good use.


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2003)

*Wow...*

Skip the site for a day or two and look what happens...

$50 sent in through XRP...looks like there should be enough to keep ENWorld running strong for a while and let Morrus sleep a bit easier at night.

I don't know if Morrus is a smoker, but I just have visions of Morrus sitting up all night - for many nights over the past several months - gnawing on his fingernails and chain-smoking cigarettes worrying over this.  I agree with what many have already posted:

(1) You should have said something earlier, ya crazy limey !

(2) Let's make it an annual event/charity auction/whatever to make sure the ENworld coffers stay funded as required.

(3) This is an awesome community.  I don't post nearly as much as I did back in the old days (that's what 2 jobs, a crappy commute and a wonderful baby do to your time).  But this is the best worldwide communtiy of roleplayers...hands down!

~ Old One


----------



## Leopold (Oct 28, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> In the meantime, err... everybody buy Bad Axe stuff!
> 
> 
> Wulf





this just goes without saying! Duh!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 28, 2003)

Tried to use my new Credit Card and it was declined!

Going to Bank to see whats wrong ith it but will donate when its working proper like!!


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I tossed in what I could over at Expeditious Retreat, so another $100 is on the way.

I do have a request, though...

Next time there is a need for money -- and I would gladly pay for a subscription to this place, donate regularly, whatever -- PLEASE make it better known.

I didn't notice the sticky thread at the top of the forums (I mostly lurk in the Story Hour and Playing the Game forums and just search for the threads I want.)

Use a banner ad. Make a pre-load screen. SOMETHING to really bring it to the attention of everyone. If it hadn't been for comments in Piratecat's Story Hour, I might have missed the crisis completely.

And next time, Morrus, don't let the situation get so dire. We love this site (obviously) and it should never be such a burden to you personally. This isn't your albatross -- it's the playground of all of us. Just let us know when you need a hand.

I think we've shown we'll be there to support the community.


----------



## Greybar (Oct 28, 2003)

*Chippin' in*

Wow, I saw the headline and ran over to my PayPal account to send $20 to Eric.  Then I see this thread and see how amazingly generous everyone has been - wow.  It's so good to see all this.

I guess my chances of getting that Pozas artwork is getting pretty low. 

john
p.s. since we're past the immediate need point, perhaps people just now seeing the thread should not be guided away from buying the Community Supporter accounts - since that money coming in 2 months will just help keep things flowing.
p.p.s. I guess the unfortunately thing is that the really big d20 people (i.e. WoTC and top-tier publishers) probably figure they don't need to buy advertising here since their products get so much attention already.  It's that ad revenue that could be the ongoing and sustaining lifeblood for ENWorld.


----------



## elforcelf (Oct 28, 2003)

I have no credit card or money but I prayed before I went to bed that this the best web site in the world would still be here in the morning and the cash promblen solved.It worked!elforcelf.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Oct 28, 2003)

I've just donated $50 through Exp Press. I mean, how are we supposed to promote Dark Legacies if this place is down?  Cheers to you for a great site Morrus.

P.S. Even though RSP is located in Canada, I selected the $0 US Media Mail shipping option rather than the paid Canadian shipping option as I assumed there was no actual delivery being made.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus...you have two choices.

Take the left door, and attempt to save EN World.  But you will fail.

Take the right door, and reenter the source, where you will choose 23 members to repopulate the new EN World.

The choice belongs to you, just as it belonged to your five predecessors.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow ... what's this getting up to, now?  Interested to see what the 24hr total is.

I wonder if anybody has ever raised this much money for a website before.


--fje


----------



## Seule (Oct 28, 2003)

So last night I told my wife that ENWorld was $1600 in the hole, and is it OK if we donated $10 US?  She said sure, I talk about it enough, it must be worth it.  I did so.  It's all we can afford.  Maybe someday I'll manage to scrape enough cash together for a community supporter account. but $50 CDN is a lot of money all at once.

I'm proud of how well everyone has pitched in.

  --Seule


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 28, 2003)

It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy when we all pitch in together and help out.   Like James Brown said,

"I FEEL GOOD!"


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in for $35 via XRP.

Sure I'm already a community supporter, but another 35 bucks is worth it for this place.

Thanks to Morrus for keeping it running, and thanks to the whole community for pitching in.


----------



## Magestrike (Oct 28, 2003)

*Great work everyone*

It wasnt much, but I threw 10 bucks at the fund raising effort.  Its all I had available on my card to donate, but but it will do more good here than just sitting on my card.  

I also agree on a yearly fund raising effort.  Everyone gets so much enjoyment out of the site, and since it isnt corporately backed, it only makes sense to have a fundraiser every once in a while to help defray the enormous costs.  Plus, it would give people a chance to save up some fundage and be able to donate more.

Anyway, thats my 2 cents..or 10 bucks ..or whatever.  Great job folks.

Mage


----------



## Skade (Oct 28, 2003)

Seule said:
			
		

> So last night I told my wife that ENWorld was $1600 in the hole, and is it OK if we donated $10 US?  She said sure, I talk about it enough, it must be worth it.  I did so.  It's all we can afford.  Maybe someday I'll manage to scrape enough cash together for a community supporter account. but $50 CDN is a lot of money all at once.
> 
> I'm proud of how well everyone has pitched in.
> 
> --Seule



 That's a lot of money for most of mate.    I think the intention is to get you and all the other donors a CS for your efforts, so at least for now you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## mythago (Oct 28, 2003)

At last, EvilBank releases my paycheck!

$35 send via Expeditious Retreat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in for 50.00 wish it could be more. ENWorld is my world


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 28, 2003)

Absolutely amazing. I am so glad to be a part of this community. And I'm glad we were able to wow Morrus & Eric in the process.


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed at how little faith I had.  You guys frickin' rule.




And I hope it will always be this way, no matter who is running the ship, no matter who the current cast of regulars and lurkers are.

Folks, you are witnessing something unique and wonderful.  Take it all in, things like this simply don't happen enough.

Let's keep pitching in over the long term and make Morrus feel so appreciated he weeps with joy everytime he sees the letters EN together...

ENWorld....

ENchillada....

ENcrypted....


----------



## Arravis (Oct 28, 2003)

I get to work in the morning to find all this... wow...

Well, I sent my 10 dollar donation via Paypal, would have done more but this Friday is payday and I'm pretty darn broke till then  . Wish I could have done a more. Anyway, I'm just glad I was able to donate a little bit .

-Arravis


----------



## MadBlue (Oct 28, 2003)

Just donated $50 to the cause.   

MadBlue


----------



## eed_de (Oct 28, 2003)

hi,

I donated 10 $. Theres not much more I can afford right now. Still, it`s great to hear that you went to bed without worries. sleep well !


----------



## Harlock (Oct 28, 2003)

People keep saying things like, "I could only give 10 bucks..."  Guess what folks?  That's all right!  A dollar to a thousand dollars, it all adds up.  Don;t feel bad if you cannot do more.  Trust me, Morrus knows what it is like to scrape funds together and I am certain he appreciates every penny... or is it a farthing?  Anyway, the point is that in like 12 hours, this site has raised (and I am only guessing here) close to $10,000 US.  So, your 10 dollars isn't an only, and you shouldn't feel bad.  Sure, some people are giving more, and hopefully they are doing so because they can afford it.  So, please, do not feel bad if you gave 50 cents.  Heck, don't feel bad if you didn;t give any.  We all pitched in because we love this site. Morrus didn't ask at first, we just did it.  Now then, no more of this only talk.  Be proud that you contributed!  Kick back and feel the joy that comes from helping folks, and ourselves out.  And most importantly, ENJOY EN WORLD because it is staying around!!!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Morning all,

Wake up to find over 70+ donations... 

our total (us and Eric) is up to....

$11,648.39

I'm starting to run out of world to describe how awesome you all are. 

joe b.


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2003)

Holy Mackerel!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 28, 2003)

Over 11k$ of donation!!! 
Over 8k views of this thread
Over 300 reply.

And that, in 12 hours!

I think it is a proof there is many people concern by the futur of EnWorld, and it is good to see it. I told it once, I will told it again, it is impressive and everyone who have given money shoudl be proud, and the other, don't be ashamed, maybe you are just not enough interested by this site, and we won't blame you. Maybe you just don't have the money, well, start to take care of your own budget before taking care of EnWorld budget. 

Keep it up, maybe we won't need to do some fundraising before a few years...


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 28, 2003)

Holy @#$!

That's our total, plus $10K.

What this means, of course, is not only that we'll be OK for the short term... but we can also start looking at ways to make us even faster and more stable (perhaps a new server, perhaps something else).

This is absolutly amazing.

(And, oh yeah, my donation will be in the kitty when I get paid at the end of the week.  )


----------



## Seule (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> $11,648.39



<dances>

I'm buttonholing my coworkers (the ones who understand gaming, anyway) and exclaiming about how gosh-darned COOL this is!  From -$1,600 to +10,000 in less than a day...  that's amazing.  It restores my faith in humanity.

  --Seule


----------



## rigur (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Morning all,
> 
> Wake up to find over 70+ donations...
> 
> ...




Add another 35$ from me.


----------



## uv23 (Oct 28, 2003)

Good stuff good stuff.  Is there any record of how many people donated? I'm really curious!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> our total (us and Eric) is up to....
> 
> $11,648.39



So basically, we covered the $1,600 Morrus owed in back hosting fees...

and threw in an extra $10,000 to help out for the future!

So far!


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2003)

So.. who's going to sell the movie rights to this?


----------



## Berandor (Oct 28, 2003)

Let me get this straight: 11,600$ !!??

So, with 2,000 going for debts, we have 9,600$ left, meaning we could pay (at 400$/month) 24 months of service?

In 12 hours?

Man, it's a bad day for cynics, a very, very bad day!

Words fail me - and they rarely do! I think this, more than anything, proves Tolkien right:
"Even the smallest person can change the world."

Berandor
sure to have misquoted that last part


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Morning all,
> 
> Wake up to find over 70+ donations...
> 
> ...




West Lafayette, IN--

A small earthquake measuring 2.2 on the Rictor scale was felt in west-central Indiana this morning.  The epicenter was traced back to directly beneath the desk of a computer systems engineer who only identified himself as "Francisca".

Upon reading the amount of money raised in support of his favorite internet community -- ENWorld, his jaw dropped so quickly that it fell through the floor and the two below, coming to rest in the sub-basement, hence cauing the tremor.  

Francisca could not comment (obvioulsy) but was seen furiously typing in inane comments on the message board of the above mentioned site.



This place rocks.


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2003)

This is absolutely stellar!



_Now we'll be able to afford a really expensive, gold or silver, Hong-beatin' stick!_


----------



## Xythlord (Oct 28, 2003)

WOW, just logged on this morning and found that my world had exploded with good will toward my home away from home and I was missing it.

So, My donation went out through Expeditious Retreat Press, and since I was there I went ahead and got MMS (I have been eyeballing it for quite some time now)

VIVA LA ENWORLD!!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 28, 2003)

$11,648.39 ..........

Expletives don't even begin to explain it.

I would love to see Morrus's face when he sees that total in the afternoon.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

uv23 said:
			
		

> Good stuff good stuff.  Is there any record of how many people donated? I'm really curious!




We're (us and Eric) are up to 296 individual donations.

joe b.


----------



## RingXero (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I just made a donation.  I've been meaning to get a community supporter account ever since that option was made available, I just never got to it.  I've been lurking basically since this board was first created waaaay back, heck it took me I think a year just to make an account to post.  anyway, thank you for all the fun times, and the value as a gamer resource that this site has been.
and while I never could give pkitty that chili recipe that I had promised him, I hope this makes some of that up.

RX


----------



## fenzer (Oct 28, 2003)

Over 11k!  I went from wabbly knees yesturday to shock this morning.  What an amazing show of community. 

Excellent, just excellent.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2003)

Whew!  Glad to hear EN World's out of the woods -- that's a lot of green!  Way to go, folks!

Imagine what we could do with a bit more time, organization, and product donations.  Morrus -- next time (which looks to be several years off at the current rate) drop the "stiff upper lip" bit and give us a bit more warning -- I bet we could _really_ blow your socks off (though at $10k+ and climbing, I'll bet the socks are already on the other side of the flat!).  A little annual fund drive sounds like a worthwhile idea.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

I have 13 more donations sitting in my mailbox right now.  Will get to add them up/do record-keeping this afternoon.


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2003)

*Double-Wow*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> We're (us and Eric) are up to 296 individual donations.
> 
> joe b.




Assuming the $11,648.39 number is still valid (I am sure the total is higher now), that is ~ $40 US on average per contributor...pretty awesome!

~ Old One


----------



## Old Drew Id (Oct 28, 2003)

just threw in my (small) donation. Wish it could have been more.

It's probably too late I think for this drive, (and it ain't all that grand of a prize anyway) but I will throw this out there for the Story Hour readers:

Next user to pledge $50 or more (and post back to this thread) gets to have an NPC based on them appear in the Medallions d20 campaign (and Story Hour) in the next upcoming episode (Episode VI). 

(And if jonrog or P-Kitty offers something similar, i bet they could ask for a lot more...hint, hint)


----------



## KB9JMQ (Oct 28, 2003)

Arrrgggh !!!
Yesterday was the first day since Eric started the boards that I didn't visit.
And look at what I missed.
Another $20 will be on the way when I get home today.

I think my online family is great.

Darrin


----------



## diaglo (Oct 28, 2003)

you know this sounds soooo much like the NPR money drive...but where are Bob Edwards, Garrison Keeler, Click n Clack the Tappit Brothers, etc...?


----------



## Pierce (Oct 28, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you know this sounds soooo much like the NPR money drive...but where are Bob Edwards, Garrison Keeler, Click n Clack the Tappit Brothers, etc...?




"Don't game like _my_ brother!"


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 28, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you know this sounds soooo much like the NPR money drive...



But so much shorter and less obtrusive.

My donation is on it's way.  Good call allowing PayPal donations!


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe B. -

Just remember to deduct your credit card transaction costs before you release a "final" number.

Those merchant services fees may end up being in the $ hundreds.


What an awesome community, though!


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 28, 2003)

Donating is cool.

Everyone's doing it.  Al the COOL people donate.

You want to be cool, don't you?


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Joe B. -
> 
> Just remember to deduct your credit card transaction costs before you release a "final" number.
> 
> ...




Right now I'm just giving raw numbers. They'll be a bit less once all the accounting is settled,  as we have to pay 3% merchant fees and $0.30 per transaction. And we have to count all the donations as income since EN World/Morrus isn't a non-profit so we'll have to pay taxes on it....

But everything will work out in the end. 

joe b.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Oct 28, 2003)

Woo Hoo!  I just got a payment from a DJ gig - rerouting to Paypal.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 28, 2003)

Un-frickin'-believable.

Count me in for 35 bananas as soon as I get home (ie in an hour or so)

AR


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2003)

I promise you one thing, folks - I'm going to make sure we get the best server money can buy!  Slow loading times will be a thing of the past!


----------



## Krael (Oct 28, 2003)

I also have to admit. The cynic in me read the doomsday post, and thought it was the end. But the AMAZING outpouring of support for this site is absolutely fricking amazing! I've been a long-time lurker, and VERY sporadic poster, but out of all the RPG sites I've seen, this is the only one that keeps drawing me back in. The knowledge and civility of this community (not to mention the generosity) is second-to-none!

Wife's going to kill me when she notices I spent even more $, but I can't just let this opportunity pass by. $20 on the way, and I'll not eat out a few times this month 

Krael


----------



## dhamon66 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Thank you EN World*

I was only able to donate 10 bucks at this time. Hope I can contribute more later.

Thanks to everyone in the EN World community!


----------



## Christian (Oct 28, 2003)

Another $30 heading your way. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 28, 2003)

It's only 20 bucks,

...but I finally cashed my paycheck from my Torn Asunder submissions, so I felt a little payback was due.

Heck, EN World is part of what keeps me motivated in working to become an freelance gaming writer.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 28, 2003)

I hope I'm not overstepping any boundaries here...

Folks, if you haven't donated yet, before you do, please read:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67602

Thank you,

Berandor


----------



## Tellerve (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I promise you one thing, folks - I'm going to make sure we get the best server money can buy!  Slow loading times will be a thing of the past!





Amen to that!  And another $20 spot to help.  Looking forward to the shiny new Enworld...not that the old was bad, as apparent from all the good people that made it up.  Great job everyone.

Tellerve


----------



## RingXero (Oct 28, 2003)

oh, and Morrus, if you get less than four Gigs of RAM I will personally get on a plane and kick you in the arse.

'nuff said.


RX


----------



## Lalato (Oct 28, 2003)

$35 on the way via ERP.    

--sam


----------



## Wendigo (Oct 28, 2003)

First message from a long time lurker.  Over the years Enworld has helped me find the good products and stay away from the ones that don't fit my style/campaign.  For that alone it is worth the $20 I just sent.

Even if you have met the immediate crisis - I want to know that you are going to be here for the long term.

Keep up the good work Morrus.


----------



## dinsdale (Oct 28, 2003)

Threw in a long-overdue $35 through XRP.

Sorry it took this long for me to get off my butt and contribute to this great site.


----------



## Destil (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, my last paycheck just cleared, so you can count in one more $10 donation through EPR. I may mostly lurk here these days, but I'd hate to see a community this good loose their home.


----------



## Ziggy (Oct 28, 2003)

I see that I'm late to the party, but better late than never. 50 $ through ERP from me. 

.Ziggy

P.S: It only took me 4 tries to read my numbers off the Credit Card correctly, I guess it's time go home from work before I do something really stupid.


----------



## qstor (Oct 28, 2003)

Glad you made it out of debt!

I like the idea of a chat "a thon" fund raising event. Maybe in 6months we could get Monte Cook or Richard Baker or someone to help raise some money again, once you guys figure out whats going to be done to cover the hosting fees and the techincal issues.

Mike


----------



## treasureivo (Oct 28, 2003)

I've never been part of the community, really, but I've often relied on ENWorld for d20 updates and reviews. I wish I could offer more, but for now there's $10 on the way via PayPal. The enthusiasm and dedication of ENWorld patrons is very uplifting. I think I'll be paying more attention to the forums from now on. Long live ENWorld!


----------



## Vexed (Oct 28, 2003)

Well i don't get paid until Friday, but will be sending in $10 via paypal to show my support.  Great job guys!


----------



## JTyranny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Our donation is on its way as well*

Our donation is on its way as well. Thanks to ENworld as a forum for our products and our fun.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

Old One said:
			
		

> (1) You should have said something earlier, ya crazy limey !
> 
> (2) Let's make it an annual event/charity auction/whatever to make sure the ENworld coffers stay funded as required.




I agree with both of Old One's points (Nice to see you back BTW), we definitely need to do this semi-regularly and make sure that (as is addressed in point one) Russ doesn't start acting the Martyr again

Seriously Russ, ask for help a little sooner next time.


----------



## Taluron (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been around since this was  Eric Noah's 3ed rumor board. High time to support it. 35 through ERP.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> ...We love this site (obviously) and it should never be such a burden to you personally. This isn't your albatross -- it's the playground of all of us. Just let us know when you need a hand...




That says it a little better


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> ...Man, it's a bad day for cynics, a very, very bad day!..




Tell me about it! I'm their King and _I_ kicked in


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I have 13 more donations sitting in my mailbox right now.  Will get to add them up/do record-keeping this afternoon.




And I now see 17 MORE donations on top of those -- so a total of 30 donations I have yet to enter!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> This is absolutely stellar!
> 
> 
> 
> _Now we'll be able to afford a really expensive, gold or silver, Hong-beatin' stick!_




Man, wouldn't it be great to have _official_ Hong-Beating sticks? 

We've spent so long just "making do" with whatever was at hand


----------



## paranoid (Oct 28, 2003)

A little donation from distant germany.
This place is just awesome, keep it going!

-p.

community fan and long-time lurker since Eric Noah's 3ed news.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

qstor said:
			
		

> Glad you made it out of debt!
> 
> I like the idea of a chat "a thon" fund raising event. Maybe in 6months we could get Monte Cook or Richard Baker or someone to help raise some money again, once you guys figure out whats going to be done to cover the hosting fees and the techincal issues...





Ask Gary Gygax, he's always been good about hosting EN World stuff (The first ENnie awards pop to mind.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> Right now I'm just giving raw numbers. They'll be a bit less once all the accounting is settled, as we have to pay 3% merchant fees and $0.30 per transaction. And we have to count all the donations as income since EN World/Morrus isn't a non-profit so we'll have to pay taxes on it....



Joe, I'm curious about the taxes. Couldn't you just give it all to Morrus, call him a contributor who ownes 100% or the royalties or something, and write the whole thing off, not having the pay a thing?

Really, just curious. I'm not up on my tax code. You certainly need to make sure you're not left owing the gov't anything out of your own pocket after the huge help you were. Thanks again for that!


----------



## Krellic (Oct 28, 2003)

50 bucks via Expeditious Press plus shipping apparently.  

I don't know, I go out early one evening and by the next time I log on my main website has lurched into crisis and out of it again!

It just goes to show how huge the ENWorld community is.  If it didn't exisst WOTC and plenty oif other D20 publishers would definitely need to invent it...


----------



## Krellic (Oct 28, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Krellic (Oct 28, 2003)

Triple post.

Over enthusiasm...


----------



## Treebore (Oct 28, 2003)

*Taxes*

When the tax man cometh and taketh away maybe now you will still have the money to incorporate as a non-profit so the tax man will never visit again. Assuming you can even do such a thing in your country. If not, see if doing it in the US is possible.

I too am deeply moved by the generous support of this incredible community. My payday is this Friday. I will most likely become a community supporter, instead of this outright donation thing, especially since time is no longer critical.

Morrus,

I hope you have learned to open your mouth a little sooner. If I was on your end of this I would be in total awe of my fellow humans. I would definitely be speechless.

Thanks to Expeditious Retreat and Eric Noah (see, Clark was right about him being a very underrated guy) for charging into the fore and helping make all of this poossible.

Again, thanks to my incredible fellow community members.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Joe, I'm curious about the taxes. Couldn't you just give it all to Morrus, call him a contributor who ownes 100% or the royalties or something, and write the whole thing off, not having the pay a thing?
> 
> Really, just curious. I'm not up on my tax code. You certainly need to make sure you're not left owing the gov't anything out of your own pocket after the huge help you were. Thanks again for that!




Right now we're looking into our options. It's more complicated since Morrus is a UKer. I want as much of the money as posible to go to supporting EN World.

joe b.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2003)

This community is absolutely magnificent!  I am touched when so many people were able to donate what they could to keep EN World going.  As soon as I'm able (read, next week) I'm ponying up for the Community Supporter Account!


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 28, 2003)

I feel like I missed the boat or something -- I finally get done with my morning meetings, surf to ENworld, and there's the alert -- I go and give my pittance, and then I discover that Morrus is swimming in donations.  

I'm stunned -- and I only wish I'd given (been able to give) more.  

But it's great to see what the users here have been able to do.

Everyone rocks.  That's all there is to it.

-rg


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> Right now we're looking into our options. It's more complicated since Morrus is a UKer. I want as much of the money as posible to go to supporting EN World.



Well good luck with it! Thank for all the effort.


Hey Morrus! You can probably take down the announcement on all the forums about shutting down.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well good luck with it! Thank for all the effort.
> 
> 
> Hey Morrus! You can probably take down the announcement on all the forums about shutting down.



 No! I'm still enjoying that little thrill of panic, followed immediately by that huge attack of the warm fuzzies!



I'd just like to say that I donated for purely selfish reasons.

My "Gaming With Stewardessses" game goes in a couple of weeks and I need this forum to be able gloat properly.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Oct 28, 2003)

I've just signed the papers to buy a $1400 sofabed, so I'm a little poor right now for the next three-four weeks as I recover from this and from the lingering expenses of my Oct 4th wedding.  But I promise - _and you can beat me with the Hong stick (gold one, please!) if I don't follow through_ - that I will buy myself a community supporter account the very instant I am able to do so.

You folks are truly inspiring, and I don't just mean Morrus & gang, I mean the rest of the inmates running the asylum.  Good show, everybody!


----------



## TimSmith (Oct 28, 2003)

As many here have already said- I went from heart attack on first seeing this crisis to leaping for joy with pride and general good tingly feelings about our whole community effort.

35 of your very fine American dollar thingies expeditiousally retreating from my account into the fight (well, even though the battle's won, we might as well make it a rout!)

And Morrus, as a fellow stiff-assed Brit i can safely say that you really didn't need to keep the old stiff upper lip so tightly buttoned until the last minute. I bet there's still quite a few people like myself who only realised quite late on what was happening. As Doctor Johnson said, "Sausage?!? SAUSAGE?!? Damn yer eyes sir"


----------



## Bloodroot (Oct 28, 2003)

*Support!*

I bought a community supporter account a while ago but never actually got it.  I was sad, but...whatever.

I sent along $40 last night.  I don't use these boards or this site as often as I might, but I feel better knowing they are here.

(edit)
Oh yes.  I think part of the problem with my supporter account not going through is a lack of automation.  Perhaps volunteers(like me) to do programming for the site should be solicited?


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2003)

TimSmith said:
			
		

> 35 of your very fine American dollar thingies expeditiousally retreating from my account into the fight




Sometimes Custom Titles just jump out at us...

*TimSmith*
Crafter of Fine Tims


----------



## kaliban (Oct 28, 2003)

*Done!*

$35 sent to Expeditious Retreat for ENWorld support 

-Len


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just reminding all the new posters. Anyone who's donated via Expedious Retreat Press please post your Name, Enworld Name, and Order Confirmation number in the following thread http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67555

you'll ALL be getting Community supporter accounts regardless of the amount donated!


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 28, 2003)

Although it seems quite anti-climatic at this point, my hard-earned (read: sitting on my ass, reading ENWorld at work when I'm not doing work; what little there is of it) $35 dollars is on its way.

That's saying a lot coming from me, because I really truly am a tight-ass.  Ask my wife. 

But, I figure as someone with over 1700 posts I figure I need to give something back.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 28, 2003)

So um, how much is that total?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 28, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm just reminding all the new posters. Anyone who's donated via Expedious Retreat Press please post your Name, Enworld Name, and Order Confirmation number in the following thread http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67555
> 
> you'll ALL be getting Community supporter accounts regardless of the amount donated!






Seems to me that tracking and collating, matching who with what for over 600 ( so far ) individual contributors, and setting them up with CS accounts is going to be a nightmare. And an uneccessary one.

I'm going to make a bold prediction that the decision will be made to have a general board upgrade made possible by everyones donations, enabling everyone to access search capablities and choose a customised title. 

The bandwidth limitation issues not allowing this in the past will be gone. Future fundraisers will eliminate the need for the old, akward community supporters model. 

Whether or not you were able to donate yesterday, today, or in the next few days, we are ALL community supporters of ENWorld. 

- The Amazing Kreskin


----------



## Caliban (Oct 28, 2003)

Add another $20 via credit card from me. 

I knew the site wouldn't be in any danger once we knew where to donate.


----------



## Chroma (Oct 28, 2003)

Did what I could.  $10.00 more, through Expeditious.

Thanks for all the good times and looking forward to many more.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> ...My "Gaming With Stewardessses" game goes in a couple of weeks and I need this forum to be able gloat properly.




I'ma kill you


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

So, $1600 was needed.  Anyone wanna bet we exceed $16,000?

This is beginning, no, already has a "It's a Wonderful Life" kinda feeling to it.


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 28, 2003)

Just donated $20.

Why not have a raffle/telethon/chathon/donation thingy at GenCon? And that way the publishers that donate can have a plug for ther booths?


----------



## d20fool (Oct 28, 2003)

*Ennies Academy? Wizards host?*

Just a couple of suggestions to avoid this problem in the future.

1.) Make the Ennies an academy based system, similiar to the Academy Awards.  Members to the website get to nominate and/or vote for the winners in each category each year.  It encourages participation, generates revenue and gives people a conversation topic at con ("Well, you know, I'm a member of the EN Academy")

2.) Has anybody ever approached Wizards to see if they would be willing to host this site on their servers.  Not as part of the regular website, but EN World promotes d20 and D&D better than any other site out there, including Wizard's own!  I'm certain an agreement could be reached in which they provide the webspace but do not dictate content.

Just my two coppers,

d20fool


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 28, 2003)

wizards is down more often then enworld.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'ma kill you



 But then you'll never get to see the pictures!

*ducks*

Hey, on another note, I'm running a game at Drexoll on their November RPG Day -- dunno if you're going but maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## psionotic (Oct 28, 2003)

When I donated at ER Press last night, I didn't know if it would do any good.  I just logged on now with a sick feeling in my stomach, thinking that EN World might be gone...

I'm overjoyed at the response of everyone here.  I've kinda let me participation here lapse in the past year, but this situation is a perfect example of why this place is so great.

Viva EN World!!!


----------



## francisca (Oct 28, 2003)

d20fool said:
			
		

> 2.) Has anybody ever approached Wizards to see if they would be willing to host this site on their servers.  Not as part of the regular website, but EN World promotes d20 and D&D better than any other site out there, including Wizard's own!  I'm certain an agreement could be reached in which they provide the webspace but do not dictate content.
> 
> d20fool




I'm not too keen on this.  I'd hate to think of the whispers between d20 vendors who might think that ENWorld is in Wizard's pocket.  I don't think that would ever be the case, but in many cases, perception is more important to people than reality.

Then again, maybe ENWorld and the ennies are of much less importance than I am attaching.    



Naw.  The ennies are *the* d20 system award.  This is *the* d20 site.


----------



## Harlock (Oct 28, 2003)

Based on statements Morrus has made in the past, I think corporate backing is something he'd like to avoid.


----------



## Nail (Oct 28, 2003)

This community was easily worth my $35.  Game on, man.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> ...I'm running a game at Drexoll on their November RPG Day -- dunno if you're going but maybe I'll see you there.




What are you running (and on what day)?


----------



## Intrope (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I'm late to the party--but my US$35 (via EXP) is in the pot!

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## Trainz (Oct 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Seriously Russ, ask for help a little sooner next time.



I am not so sure the generosity would have been so "generous" if it wouldn't be such a last minute thing. Say Morrus says "I need funds for the hosting, and the deadline is in one month", then some people tend to think "Yup, I wanna be part of this, I'll think about it... I do have one month...". Next thing you know, it's one month later and you didn't contribute. Well some people anyways...

The way it happened, those same people go "DARN... I don't wanna miss the boards in 24 hours... O.K., I'll chip in".

You know... I am not undermining what people have given. Hell I didn't yet. Just an observation.

Me and my wife lost our jobs... *sigh*. We'll make it though. Not worried.

Congrats to all those who gave !


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> What are you running (and on what day)?



 I'm running a pretty straight D&D game -- a playtest for a mod I'm writing -- sort of a Guns of Navarone-type adventure (break into the island fortress, find the secret weapon and get out).

Saturday, November 15th.

Should be fun.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I'm running a pretty straight D&D game -- a playtest for a mod I'm writing -- sort of a Guns of Navarone-type adventure (break into the island fortress, find the secret weapon and get out).
> 
> Should be fun.




Slot me in for a Fighter, Thief or Fighter/Thief is you've got one, and I'll try to make it


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh great...I'm Zu Zu

Why coudln't I have been one of Old Man Potter's tough henchmen or something like that?

I'm calling my agent.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Slot me in for a Fighter, Thief or Fighter/Thief is you've got one, and I'll try to make it



Gotcha.

*looks around*

Not to hijack this feel-good thread or anything.

Yay us! Woot!


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey guys ... my new paypal total:

92 donors, $3,892.43

Cha-ching!  ... er, or something!  This is great!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

We've got $11,777.61 and 346 donations... so together it's...

$15,670.04 and 438 donors

joe b.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

Holy crap.

Folks, the reports of this website's demise were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## paydirt21 (Oct 28, 2003)

*How much is EN Publishing pitching in?*

How much is EN Publishing pitching in?


----------



## BSF (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow!  That's amazing.  438 people contributing for EN World?  Wow!


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow!  That's amazing.  438 people contributing for EN World?  Wow!




yeah, it really is amazing.  i'm glad it's going to russ- this place should be as much a joy to him as it is to us.

joe b.


----------



## RingXero (Oct 28, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow!  That's amazing.  438 people contributing for EN World?  Wow!





actually unless they weeded out doubles, its 437, I donated twice, once on 'impulse' then another once the wifey approved/I realized how much I like this site.

sorry for throwing off the stats.

RX


----------



## allenw (Oct 28, 2003)

$100 sent, via PayPal.  (Does paying via PayPal mean I *don't* get Community Support status?)


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

allenw said:
			
		

> $100 sent, via PayPal.  (Does paying via PayPal mean I *don't* get Community Support status?)



EVERYBODY who contributes is getting community supporter status. (I think)


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 28, 2003)

> $100 sent, via PayPal.  (Does paying via PayPal mean I *don't* get Community Support status?)




Actually, those who used PayPal are getting the status bumped more quickly. Eric already took care of most of them. Those who used Expeditious Retreat will take a little longer.

So in short, yes you will get CS status.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 28, 2003)

allenw said:
			
		

> $100 sent, via PayPal.  (Does paying via PayPal mean I *don't* get Community Support status?)




Not at all!  In fact I think you'll see that you just became a supporter.  

Good thing this isn't a sports website or we'd all be guffawing about "athletic supporters."


----------



## Douane (Oct 28, 2003)

Allenw,

if you donated via Paypal (Eric Noah), you *will* get CS status, in fact Eric has already begun to enable them.


Folkert


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 28, 2003)

$16 grand?  Seriously?  No kidding?


----------



## paydirt21 (Oct 28, 2003)

Um, I think they got enough money, probably $8000 more than they needed.


----------



## barsoomcore (Oct 28, 2003)

paydirt21 said:
			
		

> Um, I think they got enough money, probably $8000 more than they needed.



 "They"? I think you mean "Us". It's our money. Our site.


----------



## RingXero (Oct 28, 2003)

paydirt21 said:
			
		

> Um, I think they got enough money, probably $8000 more than they needed.




define 'need'

'need' as in what was needed to pay the existing dept and keeping the site going for a year? yes, I believe that that much has been donated.  But this is a start, we were already experiencing problems with the load on the boards, so a new server is in order, software modifications, etc...  This costs money, also don't forget transaction fees that are unavoidable will reduce the amount listed above.  Every dollar donated is more time the site is up at this point, and I for one don't want to see ENWorld in the financial situation it was a few days ago for a long time.


RX


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2003)

wah hoo! $16,000! Boy that's pretty amazing.


----------



## ASH (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by paydirt21
Um, I think they got enough money, probably $8000 more than they needed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I dont know if there is every enough money for anything, Least of all a huge server. Just because they may not use all of it now does not mean its not needed. I for one think that if you have the money, and can you should dontate every month.  
I am really glad that everyone has done so much to keep the site going. I could not help right now, but you will be seeing a donation in the future from me and my husband.  

This has to be the greatest site around!!!!


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, I saw this last night, but my pay check just got in today($&*^# direct deposit)... so put me down for $35  Every little bit helps, even if we're already out of the crisis!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Oct 29, 2003)

I know this is a bit anti-climactic at this point, but you can add another $50 from us.

Although I read these boards almost every day, I'm not a very active poster... most people say things better than I can, and more quickly     But even being a peripheral part of this community is something special.

I've been here in one form or another since way back when Eric Himself ran things, and I couldn't be more pleased with how things have grown.  You're a great bunch of people, and I'm honored to be part of what we've built.

So, here's to us!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 29, 2003)

Well I'm amazed. I had no idea that this much money could be raised here so quickly. Last night I was just sitting there hitting the refresh button over and over to see the people contributing in rapid-fire succession. It seems that things are still going. This is one of the most amazing things I've ever witnessed. I'm actually having a hard time maintaining my usual cynicism.

Great job to all!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Well I'm amazed. I had no idea that this much money could be raised here so quickly. Last night I was just sitting there hitting the refresh button over and over to see the people contributing in rapid-fire succession. It seems that things are still going. This is one of the most amazing things I've ever witnessed. I'm actually having a hard time maintaining my usual cynicism.
> 
> Great job to all!



 My friends...this is a day we should all rejoice...not only because of this amazing deed...but we've almost gotten rid of Baraendur's cynicism! Imagine the wonders next! The possibilities are ENDLESS! 

...its even possible that Crothian may SHARE his post count(which means nothing)...


----------



## Clint (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm in for $20. If I weren't out of work, it'd have been more. Glad to see that the site is back on its feet.

-Clint


----------



## paydirt21 (Oct 29, 2003)

"'need' as in what was needed to pay the existing dept and keeping the site going for a year? yes, I believe that that much has been donated. But this is a start, we were already experiencing problems with the load on the boards, so a new server is in order, software modifications, etc... This costs money, also don't forget transaction fees that are unavoidable will reduce the amount listed above. Every dollar donated is more time the site is up at this point, and I for one don't want to see ENWorld in the financial situation it was a few days ago for a long time."

Yeah but they are getting $8000 over and above what they need to pay their debts, upgrade the server, and pay for future hosting.  And people are still donating?  Where is EN Publishing helping out EN World from whatever profits they make from their tied-in e-commerce store?  Oh well, Morrus deserves to get paid for what he does, though he gets a lot of help from people who are also not getting paid.  I hope Morrus can put it to good use!


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

I just sent $70 to Eric Noah as an individual contribution. 

I've also e-mailed Morrus about buying more advertising space on EN World and providing giveaways as a company contribution. 

Hope this helps!

I'm also very happy to hear that so many others have donated to keep this great site running! Kudos to everyone.


----------



## Delemental (Oct 29, 2003)

You can add another $50 from me.  When I first read the news about this site possibly going down, I actually felt my heart sink.  I realized that I'd put off making a donation for too long.

I'm glad to see the crisis has been so overwhelmingly averted.  Work would have been so much drearier without ENWorld.


----------



## RingXero (Oct 29, 2003)

paydirt21 said:
			
		

> Yeah but they are getting $8000 over and above what they need to pay their debts, upgrade the server, and pay for future hosting.  And people are still donating?  Where is EN Publishing helping out EN World from whatever profits they make from their tied-in e-commerce store?  Oh well, Morrus deserves to get paid for what he does, though he gets a lot of help from people who are also not getting paid.  I hope Morrus can put it to good use!




16,000
- 960 tax (assuming 6% taxes, min 3% merchant, doubled just to hedge, but it could be alot more like 20% depending on how they file) 
- 1,600 debt
- 4,800 1 year isp
- 4,000 new server (for what I would call an average server)

leaves $4,640, not enough for a second year of hosting.  What if the site grows, what about software updates? etc...

I'm not trying to be confrontational, but having worked with a large number of charities I am very familiar with how fast the money flows out.


RX


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

if anyone's curious: Paypal donations currently stand at: 

100 dontations totalling $4,227.43


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 29, 2003)

I've been lurking here for over a year now, and for all that EN World has given me, it deserves my support.  You get $20 from me.  You all are the greatest gaming community on the net.


----------



## RSKennan (Oct 29, 2003)

paydirt21 said:
			
		

> "'need' as in what was needed to pay the existing dept and keeping the site going for a year? yes, I believe that that much has been donated. But this is a start, we were already experiencing problems with the load on the boards, so a new server is in order, software modifications, etc... This costs money, also don't forget transaction fees that are unavoidable will reduce the amount listed above. Every dollar donated is more time the site is up at this point, and I for one don't want to see ENWorld in the financial situation it was a few days ago for a long time."
> 
> Yeah but they are getting $8000 over and above what they need to pay their debts, upgrade the server, and pay for future hosting.  And people are still donating?  Where is EN Publishing helping out EN World from whatever profits they make from their tied-in e-commerce store?  Oh well, Morrus deserves to get paid for what he does, though he gets a lot of help from people who are also not getting paid.  I hope Morrus can put it to good use!




Stop trolling, please. It's not going to work.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 29, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> if anyone's curious: Paypal donations currently stand at:
> 
> 100 dontations totalling $4,227.43






Credit Card donations are at:

$12,587.27 and 378 donations


joe b.


----------



## Dread0395 (Oct 29, 2003)

Enworld has my $20, and proudly!

Eric Duckworth
AKA Dread0395@cinci.rr.com


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

RSKennan said:
			
		

> Stop trolling, please. It's not going to work.



How is that trolling? Regardless, lets keep that out of this thread! Come on, this is a joyous occasion, happy thoughts everybody!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

I think this puts the current total at $16,814.70 , at least before any taxes or other expences.


----------



## cats_claw (Oct 29, 2003)

Well -- he got my $50.  I love this place.  I read here every day, at home and at work.

catsclaw


----------



## Vexed (Oct 29, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Not at all!  In fact I think you'll see that you just became a supporter.
> 
> Good thing this isn't a sports website or we'd all be guffawing about "athletic supporters."




That is great! You should have $10 more from me now Eric.


----------



## d20books (Oct 29, 2003)

*You have my support*

I just donated all that I can spare to EN World through PayPal.

I just wanted to toss in my thanks to EN World.  They indirectly make it easier to sell books online and I frequently push people to visit the forums and reviews.

EN World is one of the reasons there is a gaming community at all, IMHO.


----------



## Conaill (Oct 29, 2003)

Could someone slow down this bandwagon long enough for me to jump on? 

Chalk me up for another $20 via ERP.
God knows I've already gotten way more out of EN World than I could ever get from any $19.99 supplement...


----------



## blindrage (Oct 29, 2003)

Giving is my way of saying Thank you to you guys who run this site.  You have made my day many of times with the witty thoughts and silly signs.  Keep up the good work.  Now if the Iron Kingdoms setting book would come out soon I will be really happy.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Oct 29, 2003)

Just found out and I figured if I have spent $40 the last two years on Gamespot, I can sure as hell afford to pitch in for a site I have frequented every day for more than three years. It's a beautiful community that can work together to help each other.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, they keep rolling in!  Thanks everyone!

The new tally for paypal is 107 donors and $4,556.43!


----------



## RSKennan (Oct 29, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> How is that trolling? Regardless, lets keep that out of this thread! Come on, this is a joyous occasion, happy thoughts everybody!




Sorry, guys. That's exactly what I was trying to do.  I'd also like to apologise to paydirt21. Sorry.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

RSKennan said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys. That's exactly what I was trying to do.  I'd also like to apologise to paydirt21. Sorry.



No problem, I just didn't want the discussion to be poisoned and degrade into an argument.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Oct 29, 2003)

I sent in 20 through expedious retreat.  Wow I had no idea that the doors were about to close! Screw the man he'll never hold us down!  

How close are we to reaching our goal?


----------



## francisca (Oct 29, 2003)

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> I sent in 20 through expedious retreat.  Wow I had no idea that the doors were about to close! Screw the man he'll never hold us down!
> 
> How close are we to reaching our goal?




 the man (CyberStreet) has been very generous to this community, and the goal has been exceeded 10-fold, and is still rising.


----------



## BEKirby (Oct 29, 2003)

More a lurker than a participant, but happy to donate another $20 to the cause through ERP...


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 29, 2003)

As Morrus announced, I'll say 'Thanks' by making a detailed map for a 'randomly chosen' contributor. It could be your Campaign World, a city, whatever the winner would like. Morrus will get the details out as soon as he has a chance to catch his breath!
Thanks again to everyone.
Cheers!


----------



## SJ (Oct 29, 2003)

I may be a little late to the party but....there. ERP now has my contrib.

I can't imagine not having ENWorld around. Makes me sick thinking 'bout it. It is by FAR my fave site on the net. 

Don't fret Morrus, we got your back!


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> As Morrus announced, I'll say 'Thanks' by making a detailed map for a 'randomly chosen' contributor. It could be your Campaign World, a city, whatever the winner would like. Morrus will get the details out as soon as he has a chance to catch his breath!
> Thanks again to everyone.
> Cheers!




This is worth a lot of money, folks! Scorpio creates some of the best maps around. He is very talented and has a truly artistic approach to his cartography.

Here is some recent work he did for the upcoming "World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester":

http://www.openworldpress.com/1b_maps.html

That should give you an idea how valuable this prize is. In fact, I hope I'm eligible, too!


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2003)

Will this drive still be in effect this weekend? A poor past/future student waiting to get paid would like to know......


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 29, 2003)

You are too kind Ed, Thanks! And of course you are eligible, _Anyone_ who has contributed to this cause, whether a gamer, a publisher, or someone tired of using MapQuest...it will be yours for your Home campaign, for use in your next publishing project, or for getting to your Aunt in Seattle...


----------



## RSKennan (Oct 29, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> This is worth a lot of money, folks! Scorpio creates some of the best maps around. He is very talented and has a truly artistic approach to his cartography.
> 
> Here is some recent work he did for the upcoming "World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester":
> 
> ...




Indeed. I couldn't be happier with the work he did for Morningstar! This is a prize worth fighting for.


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

RSKennan said:
			
		

> Indeed. I couldn't be happier with the work he did for Morningstar! This is a prize worth fighting for.




Yes, indeed. If I were a rat bastard greedy publisher, I'd say that only those who *really* want it should be eligible. Shall we duke it out between the two of us, RSKennan?


----------



## GMVictory (Oct 29, 2003)

When I read about the troubles, I went to RPGNow and ordered Player's Journals #2 and #3 to help out.

Now I see all of this cool stuff being offered to help get donations.  *sigh* 

Still I was glad to help in any way I could though.  Things appear to be looking up.


----------



## Kiracat (Oct 29, 2003)

*I'm so glad to hear it's worked out!*

I donated my $25 anyway - I've gotten more out of Enworld over the last two years than out of any sourcebook imaginable.  If you have the occasional fund drive, I'll keep donating as long as my bank account can support it.  This site's GREAT!   XO!


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 29, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> As Morrus announced, I'll say 'Thanks' by making a detailed map for a 'randomly chosen' contributor. It could be your Campaign World, a city, whatever the winner would like. Morrus will get the details out as soon as he has a chance to catch his breath!
> Thanks again to everyone.
> Cheers!



Wow... that's really kind of you.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Wow... that's really kind of you.



CS, are you thinking about Living ENWorld? Either way, LEW or not, its a great prize, I hope I win.


----------



## Max (Oct 29, 2003)

A bit late to the party, but I'm in for $35.  I've been meaning to get that EN World Supporter for ..... way too long, now.  So, at least that's finally taken care of.  Of course, it will probably only take Morrus a year to figure out what has just happened in the last couple days.    

Max


----------



## pogre (Oct 29, 2003)

*Character Figure*

Hello,

I would like to offer to paint a character figure for a random donator. It must qualify as medium size or smaller (D&D rules) and you must send it to me. I will paint it to the *best* of my ability and send it back on my dime.

This prize offer is pending our esteemed host's O.K. of course.

Thank you for this outpouring - I was kind of in a funk the other day when I saw the original news...


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 29, 2003)

I saw the announcement a few hours ago and immediately threw 10$ into the soup.  Would that I had a job so I could contribute more!

As an owner of a dance studio, I know intimately what it's like to have a business that you want to succeed on its own merits rather than on charity or generosity.  I admire the gumption it takes to maintain some shred of optimism in the face of months and months of reddened accounting.

I hope this gives you the breathing space you need, Morrus.

All the best!
-blarg II


----------



## Darklone (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey, is Mr. Cyberstreet an RPG dude ?


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 29, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> As Morrus announced, I'll say 'Thanks' by making a detailed map for a 'randomly chosen' contributor. It could be your Campaign World, a city, whatever the winner would like. Morrus will get the details out as soon as he has a chance to catch his breath!
> Thanks again to everyone.
> Cheers!





I hope it's me!

I'm trying to create maps for a little place called "The Abyss".
I have details on the first few levels, but the remaining 662 are just too hard to draw.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 29, 2003)

I've put in my own small amount - this site has given me a lot of good ideas over the months and years, as well as hours of good and bad reading and a ton of advice on new d20 product.

Hopefully, we can keep it going for years to come.


----------



## Nail (Oct 29, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> I would like to offer to paint a character figure for a random donator. It must qualify as medium size or smaller (D&D rules) and you must send it to me. I will paint it to the *best* of my ability and send it back on my dime.



Oh baby.

Can I contribute _again_?  Does that double my chances?


----------



## Coggy (Oct 29, 2003)

Just a quick hello from Germany. This site is the best in the whole net. Without it I would be lost and without information.
I really hope that we can raise enough to keep this site up and running.

Keep going!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 29, 2003)

Goodness me, I'm away from ENworld for a couple of days and all hell breaks loose - and then promptly gets put back in it's box.

Well done Morrus,

Well done everyone.

Although it's just pennies in the pot now and the immediate threat is over, I've made my little contribution via Expeditious Retreat. Too good a resource; heck, too good a _community_ to do anything else!

Cheers,
Alex White aka


----------



## Nick_Danger (Oct 29, 2003)

While I haven't been active on the boards (having just signed up for access a few weeks or so ago), I always stop through, check the news, read active threads and enjoy what this community has to share, so while I didn't send as much as I would have liked to, I sent what I could.

And from what I can tell by today's news page, it's amazing how quickly people will pitch in to save a community, even a cyber one.

Thanks from one of the lurkers, as I am sure there are many more like me out there that would miss this as much as the rest of you!


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

FYI there are about 20 more donations sitting in my inbox waiting to be added on -- at least $300+ dollars more.  That's close to another month of hosting!


----------



## Mirth (Oct 29, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Will this drive still be in effect this weekend? A poor past/future student waiting to get paid would like to know......




Same question here. I just found out about this right now and I'd like to contribute, but I'm waiting on a replacement credit card to arrive in 3-5 days.

Regardless, the whole situation just blows my mind. I was in shock the moment I read the announcement on the front page, then I skimmed through the posts here and my heart is burning with the passion of a thousand million sweaty geeks now as I post this. Honestly, I'm tearing up over the outstanding support this community has provided.

GEEKS RULE! I LOVE YOU PEOPLE!!

Jay


----------



## Yraen (Oct 29, 2003)

I've been visiting the site as often as time permits since I first happened across it back when 3E was a new-born and I wish I could have donated more. What I was able to contridbute hardly seems to do do justice to the service EN World has provided over the years. When I read Morrus' announcement this evening (UK time), I too was choked by the response. I think it shows how much this site is appreciated. Keep up the most excellent work. I, for one, will continue visiting daily


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to offer to paint a character figure for a random donator. It must qualify as medium size or smaller (D&D rules) and you must send it to me. I will paint it to the *best* of my ability and send it back on my dime.
> 
> ...




Pogre's miniature painting is awesome! I highly recommend checking out his story hour thread which includes some of the great miniatures he has painted. They are really good. What great prizes we have for donors!


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Oct 29, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Same question here. I just found out about this right now and I'd like to contribute, but I'm waiting on a replacement credit card to arrive in 3-5 days.



I'm itching to know too as I'm in the very same situation. Waiting on the 31st (Friaday) to get payed and/or to get my replacement Credit Card. If my luck holds up to it's usual self I'll get the Card and my unexpectedly-delayed Paycheck the day _after_ the drive is over  (no, I'm not kidding about how my luck runs )

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

Quick update:  PayPal donation amounts:

127 donors, $5,138.25.  Great job everyone!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 29, 2003)

put me in for a "randomly chosen donor" gift!

 a giant d20 or die roller, their choice.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> put me in for a "randomly chosen donor" gift!
> 
> a giant d20 or die roller, their choice.



Die roller? Does that mean that you'll send us your right hand? I can see lots of uses for having alsih2o's had sitting around my dorm room. Scratching those hard to reach places.... Cleaning the toilet.... book holder.... very useful, really...


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 29, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Die roller? Does that mean that you'll send us your right hand? I can see lots of uses for having alsih2o's had sitting around my dorm room. Scratching those hard to reach places.... Cleaning the toilet.... book holder.... very useful, really...




We're somewhere around 13,500. I lost count and don't want to go back and recount everything right now. However, I'll do that tonight when all donations via our site are done and then post the final amount tomorrow.

All in all, quite amazing. And IMHO beyond what any of us thought we could do. I was the optimistic one and I thought... "maybe 4k at best"..  

joe b.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> We're somewhere around 13,500. I lost count and don't want to go back and recount everything right now. However, I'll do that tonight when all donations via our site are done and then post the final amount tomorrow.
> 
> All in all, quite amazing. And IMHO beyond what any of us thought we could do. I was the optimistic one and I thought... "maybe 4k at best"..
> 
> joe b.



I'm assuming thats 13,500 is what is left after paying cyberstreet, hardlresson, and clay


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 30, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm assuming thats 13,500 is what is left after paying cyberstreet, hardlresson, and clay




I don't know about that part, you'll have to ask Morrus. The 13500 or so is the amount we've collect via credit card from the kind people of this site. Unfortunately, the final number I announce tomorrow for our website will go down because of merchant and transaction fees (and taxes ) but we're doing our best to reduce any related expenses. I don't know about the amount that Eric has raised (ie. if there are any fees or anything).


joe b.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 30, 2003)

Without going into specifics, the amount I have indicated is the total amount collected via PayPal.  I have used much of it to make some payments on Russ' behalf (Cyberstreet and the ENnies debt -- Col H and Clay).  The remaining balance will either get to Russ directly or be used to spend on his behalf as needed.  I've e-mailed Russ a spreadsheet with all of the details on it so he knows what to expect.  As far as I know, no there have been no fees involved in any of the transactions I've been dealing with.  Of course I may get a nasty surprise somewhere along the way.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

Alright.

At some point I think the total we counted was what? over 20,000?
So what Joe posted was just what he was given... And since it was you that made the payments, not Joe that means we have 13000 + whatever you have left. If i remember the conversation in the chatrom correctly the total debt, counting Clay and Harldresson was a little under 4000.

So, we most likely have somewhere in the area of 15 or 16 thousand left. I think.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 30, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Alright.
> 
> At some point I think the total we counted was what? over 20,000?
> So what Joe posted was just what he was given... And since it was you that made the payments, not Joe that means we have 13000 + whatever you have left. If i remember the conversation in the chatrom correctly the total debt, counting Clay and Harldresson was a little under 4000.
> ...




We're close to 19,000 including both Eric and us.

We've just got a wonderful call from our hard working CPA.  No taxes for us!

This means that all but 2.25% +$0.29 per transaction will be heading towards morrus.

joe b.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 30, 2003)

so thats a little over 2 bucks and 50 cents per hundred.
not bad at all.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 30, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Die roller? Does that mean that you'll send us your right hand? I can see lots of uses for having alsih2o's had sitting around my dorm room. Scratching those hard to reach places.... Cleaning the toilet.... book holder.... very useful, really...



I've got dibs on his eye.   But seriously, I'm amazed at how much we were able to donate in such a short time. Thanks to all those donating prizes to reward the donors.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 30, 2003)

> As far as I know, no there have been no fees involved in any of the transactions I've been dealing with. Of course I may get a nasty surprise somewhere along the way.



No sweat Eric! If you get stuck with a nasty bill, we'll just do another fundraiser in YOUR honor!


----------



## Matchstick (Oct 30, 2003)

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm itching to know too as I'm in the very same situation. Waiting on the 31st (Friaday) to get payed and/or to get my replacement Credit Card. If my luck holds up to it's usual self I'll get the Card and my unexpectedly-delayed Paycheck the day _after_ the drive is over  (no, I'm not kidding about how my luck runs )
> 
> Hatchling Dragon




I agree, can we still do donations?  I think I'd have to do the ER route, and I'm not totally sure how to do that, but I would like to participate and help out.


----------



## Matchstick (Oct 30, 2003)

Ah, the Expeditious Retreat site has taken down the option apparently.  I wondered why I wasn't seeing that.

I'll just have to try and find another way.


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 30, 2003)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> Ah, the Expeditious Retreat site has taken down the option apparently.  I wondered why I wasn't seeing that.
> 
> I'll just have to try and find another way.




Have you tried sending a payment through your bank account via Paypal to Eric Noah? I think he's still accepting donations.  

Also, don't forget to enter for a free copy of "World of Whitethorn 1A: The Hamlet of Thumble" in this thread for donating:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67652


----------



## Allanon (Oct 30, 2003)

>sigh<, well I haven't been able to donate. My girlfriends creditcard wasn't an option and there still no way I know of to just transfer the money via a bankaccount...
 It's almost pityfull but I really begin to feel the need for a creditcard...


----------



## Samothdm (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay, so I disappear due to work for a couple of days and by the time I get back, I find that the donating link on Expeditious Retreat's site is down and the PayPal link to Eric doesn't work if it's tied to a credit card.

So, how do I donate?  I pretty much go to this site every day so I'd like to do my part.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 31, 2003)

I never donated or became a CS before because I will not use PayPal. With Credit Card payments running 3:1 over the PayPal option It would seem I am not alone. If you want to make supporting and buying CS accounts availible to 3 times the number of people I would suggest that a online credit card option always be availible whether through a 3rd part like ERP or with your own merchant account. As happy as I was to donate this time, it will not ever happen again if I have to use PayPal.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 31, 2003)

For those of you still wanting to donate, pop over to rpgnow.com and become a community supporter. You can use credit card there.

Our final totals tally up to:

$13,359.21

That's the amount we'll be sending to Morrus within the week.

Again, let me say I'm utterly amazed by everyone who donated....  and there was 437 of you through our site. Thanks to everyone....

joe b.


----------



## mythago (Oct 31, 2003)

It is possible to get a 'virtual' online credit card at http://www.webcertificate.com/, and many banks offer a check card/debit card that has a 'charge card' number built in.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 31, 2003)

I am a day late and dollar short...but as soon my money is on the green again...I will be donating to your site every month..from here on out.

And next time, damn that pride and let us know when troubles seek to cover you up...I watch Eric retired, I will be damn to suffer that loss again.

And to everyone...thank YOU all for the humanity you shown, with the craziness in our world, those who helped and gave, showed me, that we as the human race do have a heart.

A very grateful player and reader of fantasy.


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 31, 2003)

So that's $19K US, plus what ever the various supporting vendors contribute from their sales.

Personally I'd save some of that for plane tickets to GenCon next year


----------



## Nylanfs (Oct 31, 2003)

So that's $19K US, plus what ever the various supporting vendors contribute from their sales.

Personally I'd save some of that for plane tickets to GenCon next year


----------



## francisca (Oct 31, 2003)

Nylanfs said:
			
		

> So that's $19K US, plus what ever the various supporting vendors contribute from their sales.
> 
> Personally I'd save some of that for plane tickets to GenCon next year




I personally think that is good idea, and would be quite happy with Morrus using some of the funding for the trip to GenCon next year.

However, I am sure that many who donated did so to keep the board running, not to provide airfare for the administrator.  So on the that note, I respectfully disagree with you.  

I'm pretty sure a way will be found to get him here without dipping into the the "save ENWorld" funds.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 31, 2003)

So now that I have gotten paid I find it difficult to help out as I want to use my credit card but XRP has taken the links down and Paypal does not except credit cards so how am I to donate some cash?

Would love to help out the site that is my home away from home.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 31, 2003)

Had to wait until the end of month for that paycheck, but you can count my $35 in for a CS account (thanks to RPGNow). Long Live ENWorld!!


----------



## realmaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Elocin said:
			
		

> So now that I have gotten paid I find it difficult to help out as I want to use my credit card but XRP has taken the links down and Paypal does not except credit cards so how am I to donate some cash?
> 
> Would love to help out the site that is my home away from home.




You can transfer money with paypal from your checking or savings account.


----------



## Agback (Nov 3, 2003)

Elocin said:
			
		

> So now that I have gotten paid I find it difficult to help out as I want to use my credit card but XRP has taken the links down and Paypal does not except credit cards so how am I to donate some cash?




Why not purchase a Community Supporter account? Morrus has enough cash at bank to tide him over for a little while, so it won't matter that there is a few weeks' delay in his getting the money that way.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 4, 2003)

21,582 views to this thread.  Morrus should point that out to potential advertisers.  That is a good number of targeted consumers.


----------

